# 

## kze

Ostatnio spotkałem się z taką ofertą POS
http://www.bioeko.ires.pl
Ponoć da się to zmieścić na niecałych 5mkw..   :ohmy:  Co sądzicie o takich POS i technologi oczyszczalni na takim małym kawałku działki? Wydawało mi się, że taką powierzchnię (porównywalną) to może zajmować szambo, ale nie POS... Ktoś już miał doświadczenia z taką maszynerią?

----------


## kze

I co nikt nie miał doczynienia z taka technologią??  :ohmy:   Może to rzeczywiście jest jakaś nowa techonologia...

----------


## rzyraf

Budowaliśmy 2 lata temu dom i inwestor postawił sobie taką oczyszczalnię, ze względu na duży spadek działki. Cała miała 3 zbiorniki (są i 2 zbiornikowe i 4). Wszystko działało bez zarzutu, nie narzekaja. Szczegółow technicznych nie powiem bo jestem od drewna  :smile:  ale rozmawialiśmy o tej oczyszczalni (też chcę taką u siebie :smile:  ) i było OK. Tylko koszt był wyższy o około 20%. Tam jednak tobyło jedyne wyjscie.
WOdę oczyszczoną odprowadzano do studni chłonnej a cześć szła do systemu nawadniania ogrodu.
pozdrawiam
Paweł Adamski
http://republika.pl/polskiedomydrewniane

----------


## Boowa

ja wlasnie bede we wtorek montował oczyszczalnię POLIPLAST EP-6, na którą potrzeba dosłownie mniej niż 7m2.. (+ewentualna studnia chłonna) koszt wyższy od POS z osadnikiem gnilnym (proszę pamietać że gmina zwraca 30-50% poniesionych wydatków), ale ścieki dużo dużo czystsze i nie potrzeba drenażu..

tutaj link:
http://www.poliplast.pl/home.php?my=xx

----------


## kze

> Budowaliśmy 2 lata temu dom i inwestor postawił sobie taką oczyszczalnię, ze względu na duży spadek działki. Cała miała 3 zbiorniki (są i 2 zbiornikowe i 4). Wszystko działało bez zarzutu, nie narzekaja. Szczegółow technicznych nie powiem bo jestem od drewna  ale rozmawialiśmy o tej oczyszczalni (też chcę taką u siebie ) i było OK. Tylko koszt był wyższy o około 20%. Tam jednak tobyło jedyne wyjscie.
> WOdę oczyszczoną odprowadzano do studni chłonnej a cześć szła do systemu nawadniania ogrodu.
> pozdrawiam
> Paweł Adamski
> http://republika.pl/polskiedomydrewniane


Dzięki za info. A jaki to był producent? Poliplat, Bioeko?

----------


## kze

> ja wlasnie bede we wtorek montował oczyszczalnię POLIPLAST EP-6, na którą potrzeba dosłownie mniej niż 7m2.. (+ewentualna studnia chłonna) koszt wyższy od POS z osadnikiem gnilnym (proszę pamietać że gmina zwraca 30-50% poniesionych wydatków), ale ścieki dużo dużo czystsze i nie potrzeba drenażu..
> 
> tutaj link:
> http://www.poliplast.pl/home.php?my=xx


Dzięki za namiary. A jaki to jest koszt? Ciekawe, czy moja gmina też zwraca...

----------


## rzyraf

na stronie jest pełen cennik do pobranie :smile:

----------


## kze

> na stronie jest pełen cennik do pobranie


 Na stronie, którą mi podałeś nie ma adresu.. Są tylko informacje o drewnie...
http://republika.pl/polskiedomydrewniane

----------


## w40

Na stronie Poliplast  :Smile: )
Ale cena ! 9990   :ohmy:

----------


## rzyraf

chodziło mi o stronke ze strony Boowa :smile:  jak pisałem, ja się tylko w drewnie bawię :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kze

> Na stronie Poliplast )
> Ale cena ! 9990


No 10tyś to spora kwota... Ale z drugiej strony szczelne szambo to 6-7tyś...  :Mad:

----------


## kze

> chodziło mi o stronke ze strony Boowa jak pisałem, ja się tylko w drewnie bawię
> Pozdrawiam


Może ja dziś mam gorszy dzień (np. ukradli mi komórę), ale jaki jest adres www Boowa?   :ohmy:

----------


## Boowa

9990 to cena netto, ale to tylko cennikowa oferta, pytajcie dystrybutorów ze strony Poliplastu o rzeczywistą kwotę do zapłaty..

za szambo gmina nie oddaje, a za oczyszczalnie TAK, poza tym jak masz szambo i wybydują sieć kanalizacyjną to masz obowiązek przyłączenia się do niej (pieniądze wydane na szambo można traktować jako wyrzucone w błoto), a mając POS nie trzeba przyłączać się do kanalizy..

poza tym opróżnianie szamba to stały koszt przez cały rok, a z POS powiedzmy raz na dwa lata..

pzdr

----------


## kze

To zaczyna już rozumieć. Są 2 firmy (konkurencyjne) Bioeko i Poliplat. A ja w pierwszej chwili myslałem, że znacie jakąś trzecią... Coś dziś mam chyba pod górkę...  :oops:  
10tyś + vat, ale może da się jakiś upust uzyskać? Ciekawe, czy wszystkie gminy zwracaja część kasy za POS i czy w kazdej gminie nie trzeba podłaczać się do kanalizy....  :Confused:

----------


## kze

> Na stronie Poliplast )
> Ale cena ! 9990


Doszukałem się tej ceny w końcu... Była na .. 54 (na 56) stronie pliku PDF... Rzeczywiście samo przez się wychodzi, że w tym miejscu będzie ta cena..  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Boowa

w każdej gminie mająs POS nie trzeba się podłączać do sieci kanalizacyjnej, a co do możlwiości odzyskania części poniesionych wydatków to zadzwoń do urzędu gminy i tam rozmawiaj z kompetentną osobą czy instalując oczyszczalnie w danym miejscu jest to możliwe.. 

Upust? na pewno da się coś wytargować.. i to nie mało :Smile:

----------


## kze

> w każdej gminie mająs POS nie trzeba się podłączać do sieci kanalizacyjnej, a co do możlwiości odzyskania części poniesionych wydatków to zadzwoń do urzędu gminy i tam rozmawiaj z kompetentną osobą czy instalując oczyszczalnie w danym miejscu jest to możliwe.. 
> 
> Upust? na pewno da się coś wytargować.. i to nie mało


To jak będę negocjował, to powołam się na Cieie, że upust mozna dostać...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:  
Musze tylko do tej gminy przejść się z zorientować się w temacie.

W każdym wypadku dzięki za info i jestem niezmiernie ciekaw opinii na temat działania tej maszynerii.  :cool:

----------


## w40

Bioeko mają ok 7000 netto, do końca kwietnia była promocja za ok 6000 netto, więc chyba można się targować  :Smile: )
Bioeko sprzedają oczyszczalnie słowackie, ciekaw jestem możę nie jest to  jedyny dystrybutor.

Kze, daj znać czego się dowiesz w gminie. Możliwe że wszystko ($$$)  planują na "Czajkę" i dla ind. inwestorów nic nie zostanie z funduszy unijnych  ::-(:

----------


## w40

Znalazłem jeszcze
http://www.ja-ck.com.pl/oczyszczalnie.htm (nie znalazłem na ich stronie ceny)
http://www.sumax.com.pl/ocz_neb_opis.html - raczej dla okolic Krakowa i Łodzi (producent, cena ofertowa 9000 netto + 2zł/km za transport
)
Ogłoszenie z Rzeszowa, nie wiem jakiego producenta ale wydaję się że też słowackie przez Bioeko (tekst reklamy podobny), za 6300 (chyba brutto, transport gratis)

----------


## Arko

U mojego sąsiada zamontowali oczyszczalnię biologiczną ze względu na brak miejsca na działce koszt całkowity zamknął się kwotą 8000 +7 % VAT, montowali szybko i sprawnie 1 dzień. Ze względu na fakt że oczyszczalnia może pbsługiwać do 12 osób namawiam teścia i jego 3 sąsiadów do zamontowania. Firma montująca oczyszczalnię robiła mi drenaż opaskowy wokół domu i stąd ich znałem. Polecam wiedzą o co chodzi w tym temacie - tel 063-289-30-40

----------


## compi

Cena Eko-Bio 2500 jest bardzo interesująca. Jeśli zaprojektujemy odpływ do rowu melioracyjnego to co się stanie podczas takiej pogody jak teraz? Pół metra śniegu, minus kilkanaście itd. Dobowo to chyba czasem i ponad 150 litrów?

----------


## fenix2

> Cena Eko-Bio 2500 jest bardzo interesująca. Jeśli zaprojektujemy odpływ do rowu melioracyjnego to co się stanie podczas takiej pogody jak teraz? Pół metra śniegu, minus kilkanaście itd. Dobowo to chyba czasem i ponad 150 litrów?


Gorzej jak rzeczka zamarznie i pupka !

----------


## wiochman

Te oczyszczalnie ktore przedstawiliscie sa to oczyszczalnie na osad czynny. Bardzo dobre o ile nie zabraknie pradu,ani nie bedzie imprez w domu czyli okresowego zwiekszenia przepływu scieku.Bakterie plywaja swobodnie w napowietrzanym scieku, przy okresoewym zwiekszeniu przeplywu poprosu sa wyplukiwane poza zbiornik no i lipa. Pokażę Wam BIO DUO Sotralentza. Przede wszystkim jest to oczyszczalnia hybrydowa, czli łącząca 2 systemy oczyszczani: biologiczny i na osad czynny. To powoduje małą wrazliwosc na zmiany przeplywu czy przerwy w dostawie pradu. Poza tym polączenie to wplywa na jakosc oczyszczania. Zbiorniki sa wykonane w technologii rozdmuchu z jednego rekawa PE to gwarantuje bardzo wysoka wytrzymalosc zbiornikow w przeciwienstwie do tych laczonych z dwoch polowek

Osadnika gnilnego o pojemności 2500l (1) wyposażonego w 2 włazy rewizyjne o średnicy 700mm ze zintegrowanymi nadbudowami,
Dwóch koszy doczyszczających (po jednym na wypływie z każdego ze zbiorników) z filtrami szczelinowymi (2),
Zintegrowanej skrzynki sterującej zawierającej części elektryczne,
Bioreaktora o pojemności 2500l. z przegrodą (3) dzielącą zbiornik na dwie strefy: złoże biologiczne (4) i osad czynny (5), wyposażonego w dwa włazy rewizyjne o średnicy 700mm ze zintegrowanymi nadbudowami. Strefa złoża biologicznego wypełniona jest kształtkami PP, na których rozwijają się mikroorganizmy tlenowe,
Dwóch dyfuzorów membranowych, rurowy w pierwszej komorze (6) i dyskowy (7) w drugiej komorze.

----------


## perm

> ...


Wszystkie te oczyszczalnie mają takie czy inne złoże biologiczne, w żadnej bakterie nie pływają w ściekach jak napisałeś.



> Oczyszczalnia typu NV pracuje w połączonej technologii zanurzonego złoża biologicznego i nisko obciążonego osadu czynnego co zwiększa efektywność oczyszczonego ścieku.


To z traidenisa

Każda z tych firm zapewnia że jej oczyszczalnie nie sa wrażliwe ani na nagłe zwiększenie ilości ścieków ani na dłuższy ich brak. W Bio-Duo Sotralenza sa kosze filtrujące na grubsze "kawałki", czyszczenie ich to musi być czysta przyjemność. Ciekawe że inne firmy tego nie stosują.

----------


## wiochman

Sorka
Jest to chyba dosc nowy produkt , nie spotkalem sie jeszcze z traidenis`em
zaraz sobie przegladne.

----------


## perm

> Sorka
> Jest to chyba dosc nowy produkt , nie spotkalem sie jeszcze z traidenis`em
> zaraz sobie przegladne.


No to nie spotkałeś się również z bio-eko czy aquamaticem. Inne podobne również są w tym wątku wymienione. Parametry ścieków mają prawie takie same, zasadę działania również. Chyba przy wyborze cena będzie decydowała. No może jeszcze wytrzymałość zbiornika i gwarancja.

----------


## wiochman

No rzeczywiście widzę ze jestem do tyłu. Jakoś tak od paru lat związałem się z Sotralentz`em i to może mój błąd, że nie rozglądam się za bardzo po rynku. W rejonie w jakim działam nie spotkałem w/w oczyszczalni. Można spotkać Rotha, Haba i właściwie nie za wiele więcej. Robię Sotralentzem ponieważ jeszcze nie miałem z nimi kłopotu. Sotralentz w oczyszczalniach działa  ponad 30 lat na zachodzie europy co myślę daje firmie duże doświadczenie w produkcji i niezawodności. Co do czyszczenia filtrów szczelinowych to pomijając to że serwisowanie jakiejkolwiek oczyszczalni nie należy do przyjemności, to czyszczenie tych filtrów jest bardzo proste i robi się to raz do roku. A filtr jako proste urządzenie zabezpiecza nam złoże biologiczne przed przedwczesnym zamuleniem. Wolę czyścić filtr, do którego dostęp jest bardzo prosty niż płukać złoże. Czyszczenie złoża jest oczywiście konieczne i tutaj ale prosty filtr wydłuża okres eksploatacji złoża. Przy np, BIO DUO zeby przedłużyć gwarancję musisz raz do roku zrobić przegląd serwisowy. Może to i dodatkowy koszt (ja biorę 100-200 zł) Ale klient nie musi się tym w ogóle zajmować (czyszczę filtry, reguluję przepływ powietrza w dyfuzorach sprawdzam  poziom gęstego osadu ) Do każdej czynności serwisowej mam łatwy dostęp co też uważam za duży plus. Sieć autoryzowanych serwisantów jest praktycznie w całym kraju.
A mam pytanie. Jak działa to rozwiązanie w traidenisie gdzie gęsty ściek wali prosto na złoże biologiczne. Spotkałeś się z tym w praktyce? Jestem ciekaw czy to się sprawdza. Jak często trzeba tam nurkować, czy też czyścić to w inny sposób.

----------


## wiochman

O taki mały fragment z opisu traidenisa "Przyrost masy osadu czynnego i zawiesiny powoduje powstanie osadu nadmiernego, który gromadzony jest w komorze osadnika wtórnego i musi być w regularnych odstępach czasu wypompowywany (około 1-2 razy w roku)" Czyli jaka to regularność? Wypompowujemy raz , czy dwa razy do roku? Podejrzewam że co pół roku.  Osobiście wolę rozwiązanie ze zbiornikiem gnilnym wtedy praktycznie wygląda to tak że opróżniamy zbiornik raz na 1,5- 3 lat. 
Ciekawe też jak długo wytrzyma studnia chłonna, kiedy przy wzmożonym przepływie wydostają się z oczyszczalni większe drobiny zanieczyszczeń? Ona nie jest przed tym w żaden sposób zabezpieczona. A co się stanie gdy zapomnimy wybrać raz na te pół roku? Szlam zacznie zamulać nam studnie chłonną? Chyba tak.
Po co filtry w Sotralentzie? Po to żeby mieć spokój z czyszczeniem złoża czy wymianą żwiru w studni chłonnej. Naprawdę o wiele prościej jest czyścić raz na rok filtry szczelinowe. Oczywiście nic takiego się nie dzieje gdy wszystko chodzi zgodnie z normami ale wszyscy znamy jakie jest życie. 
Ja mam dwójkę dzieci, bo się zabezpieczam
 :smile:

----------


## wiochman

Dylas wrzucił jeszcze taką:
Oczyszczalnia TYP SNOC1-SA 

"Przydomowa bezdrenażowa oczyszczalnia ścieków do10 osób o wydajności do 1,5 m3/dobę. Oczyszczalnia typu SNOC działa w oparciu o metodę oczyszczania biologicznego. Substancją aktywną w procesie jest osad czynny, który stanowi mieszaninę mikroorganizmów."

Warto dodać że organizmów pływających w napowietrzanym ścieku.
Przy przeciążeniach cały ten osad mamy w studni chłonnej albo w rowie
Jest to typowa POŚ na osad czynny czyli też dość wrażliwa na przeciążenia.
Nawet kilka godzin braku w dopływie prądu powoduje śmierć osadu.
Po to w dobrych oczyszczalniach łączy się osad czynny , który rzeczywiście świetnie oczyszcza ze złożem biologicznym gdzie bakterie oblepiają jakiś tam materiał np. kształtki PE i nie są wrażliwe na wypłukanie. 
To oczyszczalnie tzw hybrydowe jak np BIO- EKO  czy Sotralentz BIO-DUO

Ale ja jestem gorącym zwolennikiem filtrów   :smile:   One nie są po to żeby utrudnić nam życie.

----------


## rzufik1

a  czy  jest  tu  ktoś kto  uzytkuje   OP SBR5mini ?  taką  mi wyceniono?
Co o tej oczyszczalni mozna  powiedziec?

----------


## radams

A ja mam ciekawą zagwozdkę:
Mam pozwolenie na budowę, w projekcie było szambo, w trakcie budowy zdecydowałem się na budowę przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków no i zaczynają się schody. Wiem, że POŚ "robi się" na zgłoszenie, ale panie ze starostwa uważają, że skoro mam budowę rozpoczętą i budynek jeszcze nie oddany do użytkowania, to powinienem zrobić korektę projektu budowlanego, czyli projektant z uprawnieniami, projekty mapy itd. Jednym słowem, koszty i kłopoty. Nie wiem teraz co robić, czekać jak zakończę budowę i wtedy zgłosić czy walczyć? spotkał się ktoś z takim problemem?

----------


## compi

Mam podobną sytuację, ale nie rozpocząłem budowy. Gmina z urzędu nie pozwala na POŚ, wiadomo dla czego :/. Teraz pytanie: na etapie złożonego już projektu z szambem, jest sens walczyć w starostwie o POŚ?

----------


## traixxxis

> Mam podobną sytuację, ale nie rozpocząłem budowy. Gmina z urzędu nie pozwala na POŚ, wiadomo dla czego :/. Teraz pytanie: na etapie złożonego już projektu z szambem, jest sens walczyć w starostwie o POŚ?


Witam,
może być ciężko bo jeśli z miejscowego planu zagospodarowania wynika że zabrania się używania POŚ to trzeba by zmieniać ten plan. W woli wyjaśnienia zgłoszenie składa się w starostwie w wydziale architektury. Można spróbować  złożyć takie dokumenty i liczyć na opieszałość urzędników lub szczęście. Jeśli nie przyślą sprzeciwu w przeciągu 30 dni to nic ci nie zrobią. Miałem kiedyś taki przypadek w gminie Jabłonna koło Warszawy powiat Legionowski.

pozdrawiam

----------


## aLien01

Witam

Czy możecie napisać ile może kosztować przepompownia ścieków oczyszczonych czyli wody która wychodzi już z oczyszczalni, którą umieszcza się właśnie za oczyszczalnią ?

----------


## perm

> Witam
> 
> Czy możecie napisać ile może kosztować przepompownia ścieków oczyszczonych czyli wody która wychodzi już z oczyszczalni, którą umieszcza się właśnie za oczyszczalnią ?


Zwykła pompa do brudnej wody nie wystarczy? http://aukcjewp.wp.pl/search.php?str...o+brudnej+wody Na Allegro tego pełno.

----------


## aLien01

> Napisał aLien01
> 
> Witam
> 
> Czy możecie napisać ile może kosztować przepompownia ścieków oczyszczonych czyli wody która wychodzi już z oczyszczalni, którą umieszcza się właśnie za oczyszczalnią ?
> 
> 
> Zwykła pompa do brudnej wody nie wystarczy? http://aukcjewp.wp.pl/search.php?str...o+brudnej+wody Na Allegro tego pełno.


Pompa to wiem, że nie problem a zbiornik jakiś specjalny musi być?

----------


## wiochman

> Napisał perm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał aLien01
> 
> ...


Jeśli chodzi o wersję najbardziej oszczędnościową to kup beczkę 200l w Castoramie za 196zł
lub inną ważne żeby miała średnice minimum 600 mm, żeby pływak pompy się nie zawieszał. Najtańsza i w miarę dobra studnia przepompowni jaką ja używam , kosztuje 720 zł netto. Ma wymiary 1500 x 600

----------


## wiochman

P.S. Beczkę dobrze jest obsypać suchą mieszanką cementowo - piaskową, oraz nadbudować do poziomu gruntu n.p kręgiem betonowym lub nadmurować. Beczki mają zaledwie coś koło metra wysokości i "właz" miałbyś poniżej poziomu gruntu. Ale to rozwiązanie bardzo dobrze się sprawdza.

----------


## krzyk123

Witam,

Poproszę o opinię na temat oczyszczalni biologicznej:
COMPACT FA:
http://www.halson.pl/?page=2.2

Szukam jakiejś bezdrenażowej i dostałem ofertę na ten model za 8500 PLN netto (z montażem).

Pzdr

----------


## wiochman

> Witam,
> 
> Poproszę o opinię na temat oczyszczalni biologicznej:
> COMPACT FA:
> http://www.halson.pl/?page=2.2
> 
> Szukam jakiejś bezdrenażowej i dostałem ofertę na ten model za 8500 PLN netto (z montażem).
> 
> Pzdr


ile to kosztuje?

----------


## wiochman

Co do opinii to zajrzyj wyżej na temat oczyszczalni z osadem czynnym...

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał krzyk123
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Poproszę o opinię na temat oczyszczalni biologicznej:
> COMPACT FA:
> http://www.halson.pl/?page=2.2
> 
> Szukam jakiejś bezdrenażowej i dostałem ofertę na ten model za 8500 PLN netto (z montażem).
> ...


No przecież napisałem:



> *8500 PLN netto (z montażem)*

----------


## krzyk123

> Co do opinii to zajrzyj wyżej na temat oczyszczalni z osadem czynnym...


Opinie czytałem. Chodzi mi konkretnie o ten model. Odporność na przyjęcie dużej ilości ścieków, przerwy w dopływie oraz ogólna ocena na tle konkurencji.

Pzdr

----------


## wiochman

No nie znam konkretnie tego modelu ale to typowa oczyszczalnia na osad wiec nie jest zbyt odporna na przegięcia. I tak patrząc na nią to zbyt nie wygląda na jakiess profesjonalne urządzenie. Szukaj oczyszczalni hybrydowych czyli takich gdzie jest i osad i złoże biologiczne jak naprzykład Bio Eko czy BIO UNO Sotralentz`a . Może to i tanie ale wygląda na jakiś wynalazek

----------


## perm

> No nie znam konkretnie tego modelu ale to typowa oczyszczalnia na osad wiec nie jest zbyt odporna na przegięcia. I tak patrząc na nią to zbyt nie wygląda na jakiess profesjonalne urządzenie. Szukaj oczyszczalni hybrydowych czyli takich gdzie jest i osad i złoże biologiczne jak naprzykład Bio Eko czy BIO UNO Sotralentz`a . Może to i tanie ale wygląda na jakiś wynalazek


Nie wiem czy to nie będzie zbyt uciążliwe ale gdybyś znalazł chwilę czasu i napisał parę słów o plusach i minusach tych oczyszczalni, tak na podstawie opisu oczywiście. Masz doświadczenie praktyczne, napisz z czym może być problem. Ciężko się na coś zdecydować. Cena to chyba nie wszystko.
http://www.aquamatic.com.pl/sklep/in...stm-5-2-5-osob
http://ecokube.pl/
http://www.schwander.pl/index.html?i...g=1&lang_id=PL
http://www.powode.pl/index2.htm
http://www.titan-eko.pl/category/33/product/323/
http://www.traidenis-pol.com/
http://www.euro-plast.biz.pl/index.p...rodukty&id=sbr
http://www.mall.com.pl/?pl/1/17
http://www.gmginstal.pl/index.php?dzial=oferta
http://www.halson.pl/?page=2.2
http://www.oltrans.com.pl/tresc.php?...czalnie_bioeco
http://www.oczyszczalnia.net/view_do...ukty_12?page=4

Oczywiście dużo tego. Jeżeli nie znajdziesz czasu to może chociaż ogólnie czego unikać co warto. Myślę że wielu osobom to pomogłoby podjąć decyzję.

----------


## mjakob

Dołączam się do prośby kolegi *perm*

jest jeszcze micro-step roth-a
http://www.roth-polska.com/32.htm

Dostałem ofertę na Rotha 10,5k brutto - same urządzenia (bez odprowadzenia ścieków, bez montażu), z kolei za Aquamatic STM winszują sobie prawie 12k same urządzenia.
Dobre to ceny?

----------


## wiochman

ok moze wieczorkiem siade do tego ale nie znam wszystkich

----------


## rzufik1

> ok moze wieczorkiem siade do tego ale nie znam wszystkich


a powiesz  coś   o  

OP mini SBR5
BIO EKO 2500
Bioekocent 3300 PRO
BIOCLAR B6 

jestem  na etapie  wyboru.... i sam juz  nie wiem  co :sad: 
wsumie  najtaniej  wychodzi BIO EKO 2500 ( w tej  ich promocji do konca  stycznia)

pozostałe  sporo  drożej ale  nie mam miedzy  nimi  jakiś  wielkich różnic  no może BIOCLAR B6 jest  z nich  najdroższa..

Chce  oczyszczalnie  zakopać  tak z 1m pod ziemie... teren  musze  nawieżć  :sad: 
dzieki

ps: a podeślij  priva ile  kosztuje  twój  faworyt  duo?

----------


## aLien01

> Napisał wiochman
> 
> ok moze wieczorkiem siade do tego ale nie znam wszystkich
> 
> 
> a powiesz  coś   o  
> 
> OP mini SBR5
> BIO EKO 2500
> ...


Ja zdecyduje się na BIO EKO 2500 i powoli mam już dość rozmów z przedstawicielami, monterami każdy chwali swój produkt a wytyka wady innych producentów. Oczywiście najłatwiej jest wydać kupę kasy na POŚ i żyć w przekonaniu, że ma się najlepszy produkt.
Ja osobiście od roku śledzę temat POŚ i miałem na oku tylko dwie firmy EKO-POL i Sotralentz. Na sotralentza mnie nie stać a EKO-POL jest "teoretycznie" sprawdzoną firmą a przy jej promocji obecnej ich oferta mnie przekonuje.
Jak już zamontuje oczyszczalnie i będę ją użytkował napiszę parę słów (mam nadzieje, że pozytywnych  :smile: )

----------


## perm

Też uważam że przy tej cenie co obecna zdecydowanie wygrywa Bio-eko. Biologiczna z osadem czynnym więc system najbardziej efektywny, odporny na przelanie i niedobór ścieków no i cena. Chciałem Traidenisa ale coś mały ten zbiorniczek, jak spuszczę dwie wanny i pranie to się przeleje?

----------


## wiochman

bio duo moglbym sprzedac cos kolo 9000

----------


## mjakob

> bio duo moglbym sprzedac cos kolo 9000


jakie cechy ma sotralentz a nie ma ich bio-eko?

wydaje mi się nieco dziwne że jedni oferują te same rozwiązanie za 5,5k a inni chcą 9-10k. chyba że te rozwiązania nie są te same a tylko "podobne"?
owszem, za firmę na pewno się dopłaca - ale czy jest coś jeszcze?

Prosimy o rzetelną odpowiedź  :wink:

----------


## traixxxis

> Napisał wiochman
> 
> ok moze wieczorkiem siade do tego ale nie znam wszystkich
> 
> 
> a powiesz  coś   o  
> 
> OP mini SBR5
> BIO EKO 2500
> ...



Witam,
jestem instalatorem kilku firm produkujących oczyszczalnie. Z czystym sumieniem i najwięcej montuje oczyszczalni firmy TRAIDENIS typ NV. Najmniej uciążliwa oczyszczalnia dla klienta. Pod Krakowem w Sułkowie mamy jedną zainstalowaną. A jak tylko miną mrozy to ruszamy z dwoma następnymi.

----------


## traixxxis

> Też uważam że przy tej cenie co obecna zdecydowanie wygrywa Bio-eko. Biologiczna z osadem czynnym więc system najbardziej efektywny, odporny na przelanie i niedobór ścieków no i cena. Chciałem Traidenisa ale coś mały ten zbiorniczek, jak spuszczę dwie wanny i pranie to się przeleje?


Tak będzie z każdą oczyszczalnią, czy będzie jedno, dwu a może trzykomorowa to się przeleje.

----------


## perm

> Tak będzie z każdą oczyszczalnią, czy będzie jedno, dwu a może trzykomorowa to się przeleje.


To co? Mam grafik zrobić któego dnia kto się kąpie? Oczyszczalnia dla 4 osób powinna oczyszczać ok 0.8 m3 na dobę i wszystkie tu prezentowane tak mają. Dopływ ścieków jednak nie jest jednolity. W najgorszym przypadku te 0.8 m3 wpłynie do oczyszczalni w ciągu powiedzmy 2 godzin. Potem już mało co. Traidenis sobie z tym poradzi? Nie będzie niedoczyszczonych ścieków puszczał bokami? W oczyszczalniach SBR takie ścieki są dawkami oczyszczane, trwa to ok 8 godzin. A traidenis i podobne? Co się z tym dzieje? Pytam jako laik w temacie. Chciałbym traidenisa bo mały a to dla mnie ma znaczenie. Nie chcę jednak wypuszczać niedoczyszczonych ścieków do własnego ogródka.

----------


## traixxxis

> Napisał traixxxis
> 
> Tak będzie z każdą oczyszczalnią, czy będzie jedno, dwu a może trzykomorowa to się przeleje.
> 
> 
> To co? Mam grafik zrobić któego dnia kto się kąpie? Oczyszczalnia dla 4 osób powinna oczyszczać ok 0.8 m3 na dobę i wszystkie tu prezentowane tak mają. Dopływ ścieków jednak nie jest jednolity. W najgorszym przypadku te 0.8 m3 wpłynie do oczyszczalni w ciągu powiedzmy 2 godzin. Potem już mało co. Traidenis sobie z tym poradzi? Nie będzie niedoczyszczonych ścieków puszczał bokami? W oczyszczalniach SBR takie ścieki są dawkami oczyszczane, trwa to ok 8 godzin. A traidenis i podobne? Co się z tym dzieje? Pytam jako laik w temacie. Chciałbym traidenisa bo mały a to dla mnie ma znaczenie. Nie chcę jednak wypuszczać niedoczyszczonych ścieków do własnego ogródka.


Wszyscy podają przerób dobowy. Ważniejszy jest w tym wypadku przerób godzinowy (ile litrów na minutę). Rozwiązania są dwa w tym wypadku. Większa oczyszczalnia lub zbiornik przed oczyszczalnią z pompą dozującą.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Martinezio

A propos przelewania się, to niektóre z oczyszczalni (np. ta, którą ja użytkuję) mają specjalnie skonstruowane wloty i wyloty, aby zapewnić w miarę maksymalnie 3-dniowe przetrzymanie ścieków we właściwej komorze. Ja swoją eksploatuję już pół roku i tylko raz miałem z nią problem, gdy przez kilka dni miałem najazd rodzinki (święta). Pod koniec świąt zaczęło mi bulgotać w kominku wentylacyjnym, czyli zostały zalane otwory wyrównawcze, co oznacza za wysoki poziom ścieków w zbiornikach. 3 dni po wyjeździe rodzinki sytuacja wróciła do normy  :wink: 
Więc nie ma się co szczypać tym przelewaniem, o ile konstuktor oczyszczalni dobrze tę sytuację rozwiązał. Warto zwrócić na to uwagę przy wyborze.

----------


## mjakob

> A propos przelewania się, to niektóre z oczyszczalni (np. ta, którą ja użytkuję) mają specjalnie skonstruowane wloty i wyloty, aby zapewnić w miarę maksymalnie 3-dniowe przetrzymanie ścieków we właściwej komorze. Ja swoją eksploatuję już pół roku i tylko raz miałem z nią problem, gdy przez kilka dni miałem najazd rodzinki (święta). Pod koniec świąt zaczęło mi bulgotać w kominku wentylacyjnym, czyli zostały zalane otwory wyrównawcze, co oznacza za wysoki poziom ścieków w zbiornikach. 3 dni po wyjeździe rodzinki sytuacja wróciła do normy 
> Więc nie ma się co szczypać tym przelewaniem, o ile konstuktor oczyszczalni dobrze tę sytuację rozwiązał. Warto zwrócić na to uwagę przy wyborze.


Martinezio, czy jesteś ze śląska (coś mi się tak kojarzy nie wiem czemu :Smile:  ? Kto Ci montował oczyszczalnię? taka firma eko-tech z jastrzębia-zdroju ma w ofercie oczyszczalnie taką jak Ty masz - JPR Fil d'Eau. może oni?

----------


## Martinezio

Nie, jestem z Mazowsza  :wink:  Nie wiem, skąd Ci się wziął ten Ślunsk...  :Roll: 
Montowała mi firma z Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego, więc siłą rzeczy nie była to firma, o której wspominałeś. Zerknij na stronę JPR Systems i tam mają przedstawicieli handlowych na terenie całej Polski, więc na pewno kogoś znajdziesz.
Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Fabrina

> Napisał wiochman
> 
> bio duo moglbym sprzedac cos kolo 9000
> 
> 
> jakie cechy ma sotralentz a nie ma ich bio-eko?
> 
> wydaje mi się nieco dziwne że jedni oferują te same rozwiązanie za 5,5k a inni chcą 9-10k. chyba że te rozwiązania nie są te same a tylko "podobne"?
> owszem, za firmę na pewno się dopłaca - ale czy jest coś jeszcze?
> ...


Przyłączam się do prośby

----------


## wiochman

Sorki ale ostatnio mam mało czasu... Musiałbym bliżej się przypatrzec bio eko.
Co do Sotraletza to napewno jakość zbiorników. Są nadmuchiwane z jednego rękawa folii. Żadnych zgrzewów. Warto też spojrzeć na efekt końcowy czyli parametry oczyszczonego ścieku. Sieć autoryzowanych serwisantów w całym kraju. Pierwsze uruchomienie oczyszczalni przez serwisanta (bezpłatne). Okresowe (raz w roku) serwisowanie urządzenia (cena do uzgodnienia , ja u siebie biorę 150-200 pln) Może to i dodatkowy koszt , ale też pewność że wszystko pracuje jak należy. Klient nie musi znać się na regulowaniu dysz, sprawdzaniu dyfuzorów czy filtrów.

----------


## rzufik1

> Sorki ale ostatnio mam mało czasu... Musiałbym bliżej się przypatrzec bio eko.
> Co do Sotraletza to napewno jakość zbiorników. Są nadmuchiwane z jednego rękawa folii. Żadnych zgrzewów. Warto też spojrzeć na efekt końcowy czyli parametry oczyszczonego ścieku. Sieć autoryzowanych serwisantów w całym kraju. Pierwsze uruchomienie oczyszczalni przez serwisanta (bezpłatne). Okresowe (raz w roku) serwisowanie urządzenia (cena do uzgodnienia , ja u siebie biorę 150-200 pln) Może to i dodatkowy koszt , ale też pewność że wszystko pracuje jak należy. Klient nie musi znać się na regulowaniu dysz, sprawdzaniu dyfuzorów czy filtrów.


a  mógłbyś  okiem  fachowca  popatrzyć na te  oczyszczalnie i coś więcej o tym  powiedzieć.
Jeszcze  mamy  kilka  dni  na decyzje...  :smile:

----------


## mjakob

> Nie, jestem z Mazowsza  Nie wiem, skąd Ci się wziął ten Ślunsk... 
> Montowała mi firma z Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego, więc siłą rzeczy nie była to firma, o której wspominałeś. Zerknij na stronę JPR Systems i tam mają przedstawicieli handlowych na terenie całej Polski, więc na pewno kogoś znajdziesz.
> Powodzenia


A nie wiem - tak jakoś skojarzyłem  :Smile: 
Dzięki za odp., popatrze na stronie.

----------


## rzufik1

i stało się /......  bede  właścicielem  BIOEKOCENTA 3300 pro..... fajna promocja  teraz  na  to jest....
więc  dałem się  namówic  instaltorowi  na  to.
Mam nadziej że  dobrze  :smile:

----------


## perm

> i stało się /......  bede  właścicielem  BIOEKOCENTA 3300 pro..... fajna promocja  teraz  na  to jest....
> więc  dałem się  namówic  instaltorowi  na  to.
> Mam nadziej że  dobrze


Chyba bardzo dobry wybór za tę cenę.

----------


## compi

BIOEKOCENT 3300 pro jest za 8360(cena z www, nie wiem czy z promocji). Możecie laikowi powiedzieć w czym jest lepszy od EKO-BIO 2500 Eko-Polu za 4800?

----------


## rzufik1

różnica wyszła zdecydowanie mniejsza.... oj bardzo zdecydowanie...  a na moim terenie  nie ma nikogo kto by chciał EKO-POl montowac ..więc  pozostaje mi własna  robota... i może nie było by to  takie straszne gdy nie jeden upierdliwy sąsiad... jeśli by mu zaśmierdziało zaraz  bym miał SM na działce... sanepid  i wiele  innych ekologicznych organizacji.
A tak... robi mi wszystko firma.. z papierami  jak sie  pojawi smrodek... dzownie do pana z firmy x i nie przejmuję się sąsiadem.
No wsumie jeszcze jest zdecydowanie większy zbiornik.... 3300 l  i gwarancja na niego 15 lat. juz nie bede  pisał o najwytrzymalszym zbironiku na rynku..... bo to jest tekst od którego zaczynał każdy z producntó z którym rozmawiałem o oczyszczalni..... :smile:  Centroplast od gwarancji i parametrów zaczął rozmowe.
z tego co się jeszcze zorientowałem to mniejsze koszty utrzymania...ale to okaze sie w trakcie.

----------


## qqlio

U mnie zloze czynne - oczyszczalnia AT6 (sprzedaz i montaz Ekotech z Jastrzebia).
Na razie dziala bez zarzutu (pol roku).
Pewnym minusem jest w porownaniu z podziemnymi POS, ze widoczna jest zielona pokrywa na gorze. Ale to mozna jakos oslonic krzewami, a moze lepiej, ze mozna bez problemu dostac sie do srodka, jakby rzeba bylo cos naprawic.
Pzdr

----------


## perm

> U mnie zloze czynne - oczyszczalnia AT6 (sprzedaz i montaz Ekotech z Jastrzebia).
> Na razie dziala bez zarzutu (pol roku).
> Pewnym minusem jest w porownaniu z podziemnymi POS, ze widoczna jest zielona pokrywa na gorze. Ale to mozna jakos oslonic krzewami, a moze lepiej, ze mozna bez problemu dostac sie do srodka, jakby rzeba bylo cos naprawic.
> Pzdr


Wszystkie oczyszczalnie mają włazy rewizyjne większe lub mniejsze. Jakiś dostęp do wnętrza zawsze musi być.

----------


## qqlio

> Napisał qqlio
> 
> U mnie zloze czynne - oczyszczalnia AT6 (sprzedaz i montaz Ekotech z Jastrzebia).
> Na razie dziala bez zarzutu (pol roku).
> Pewnym minusem jest w porownaniu z podziemnymi POS, ze widoczna jest zielona pokrywa na gorze. Ale to mozna jakos oslonic krzewami, a moze lepiej, ze mozna bez problemu dostac sie do srodka, jakby rzeba bylo cos naprawic.
> Pzdr
> 
> 
> Wszystkie oczyszczalnie mają włazy rewizyjne większe lub mniejsze. Jakiś dostęp do wnętrza zawsze musi być.


No u mnie "wlaz rewizyjny" jest raczej wiekszy niz mniejszy  :Smile:  1,5metra srednicy...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafał_kamel

Co pewien czas z tęsknotą przeglądam posty o POS-ach, której niestety nie będę mieć   :Evil:  
W PnB miałem szambo, żeby szybciej dostać pozwolenie i ruszyć z budową. Po wybudowaniu SSO zrobiłem zgłoszenie o POS, wraz z mapkami itp. Sprawę zleciłem pani architekt, która zajmowała się całą papierologią, bo zna się z paniami z urzędu.
Po wizycie w urzędzie, powiedziała że nie powinno być problemu. Urząd bardzo przychylny POS. Dotują nawet trochę.
Szczęśliwy już uzgadniałem szczegóły przyszłego zamówienia, rezerwowałem termin i ........
Czar prysł  :Evil:   Urocza sąsiadka (Pani z TVP) wniosła sprzeciw, że nigdy nie wyrazi zgody na to, aby ktoś wylewał ścieki do ziemi, bo tu i tak słaba ziemia, kwiatki nie chcą kwitnąć  :ohmy:  
Zachowując wymaganą odległość od studni z wodą pitną u sąsiada, umieściliśmy w mapce POS 10 m od granicy z sąsiadką. Stwierdziła, że 20m jej działki będzie skażone i nie przyjmuje do wiadomości, że się myli.
Wszelkie rozmowy, tłumaczenia, spełzły na niczym. 
Jestem załamany. Wychodzi na to, że będę zmuszony wykopać szambo  :sad:  
Normalnie ręce opadają   :Confused:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Przepraszam, bo nie jestem w temacie, ale na jakiej podstawie pani sąsiadka chce Ci zablokować budowę POŚ?

Myślę, że jej obrzydnie, jak będziesz zamawiał szambiarkę tylko na dni z wiatrem w jej kierunku.  :wink:

----------


## krzyk123

> Przepraszam, bo nie jestem w temacie, ale na jakiej podstawie pani sąsiadka chce Ci zablokować budowę POŚ?


No właśnie. Jeśli spełniasz wszystkie warunki to widzimisie sąsiadki nie ma znaczenia (no chyba, że jest jakiś nowy przepis, o którym nie słyszałem, że na POSia wszyscy sąsiedzi muszą wyrazić zgodę).

----------


## JurekM

Powiedzcie mi jaką moc muszę założyć ad elektryki do POŚ???
Muszę powiedzieć projektantowi.
Dzięki

----------


## krzyk123

> Powiedzcie mi jaką moc muszę założyć ad elektryki do POŚ???
> Muszę powiedzieć projektantowi.
> Dzięki


????  :ohmy:  
Przecież tam tylko jakaś marna pompka do napowietrzania chodzi. Moc jak do dużego akwarium  :wink:

----------


## perm

> ????  
> Przecież tam tylko jakaś marna pompka do napowietrzania chodzi. Moc jak do dużego akwarium


Czasem są jakies pompki inne niż mamutowe ale to dalej tyle co do akwarium  :smile:

----------


## JurekM

Dobrze już dobrze.
Już będę wiedział na przyszłość  :smile:

----------


## StolarzS

> Co pewien czas z tęsknotą przeglądam posty o POS-ach, której niestety nie będę mieć   
> ...
> Jestem załamany. Wychodzi na to, że będę zmuszony wykopać szambo  
> Normalnie ręce opadają


Przestań się szczypać i stawiaj POŚ!  :Wink2:  
Prawo jest po Twojej stronie:  POŚ min. 15m od ujęć wody pitnej, pkt. odprowadzający ścieki min. 30m od ujęć wody.
I tyle. Jak te warunki spełniasz to nikogo nie pytasz o zgodę, a protest Pani z TVP jest bezpodstawny.
A jak będzie fikać, to powiedz, że wezwiesz TVN  :big grin:

----------


## rzufik1

lepiej chyba TV  TRWAM  :smile:    Ojciec  Dyrektor  wspiera przeciez pomyslowość i tego typu rozwiązania :smile:  wsumie sam  studnie  wierci :smile:   tylko że  nie  chłonna :smile:

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał rafał_kamel
> 
> Co pewien czas z tęsknotą przeglądam posty o POS-ach, której niestety nie będę mieć   
> ...
> Jestem załamany. Wychodzi na to, że będę zmuszony wykopać szambo  
> Normalnie ręce opadają  
> 
> 
> Przestań się szczypać i stawiaj POŚ!  
> ...


Najgorzej jak sąsiadka wezwie na pomoc koleżankę z firmy:
http://www.tvp.pl/publicystyka/magaz...-dla-reportera

Wtedy przerąbane  :big grin:

----------


## StolarzS

Cisza w temacie... 
Wie ktoś, czy cena 7930zł brutto za Sotralenz Bio Uno (4 osoby, zbiornik 3500l) jest akceptowalna?
Bo robocizna/montaż to już wiem, że nie do przyjęcia - 4270zł brutto..

----------


## bladyy78

Ja ostatnio oglądałem osobiście oczyszczalnię formy *Ekopol Eko-Bio 2500* bo cena jej wydawała się być atrakcyjna i niestety już jako laik mogę stwierdzić że jest to lipa! Zbiornik z laminatu, ale jakiś strasznie delikatny na składzie w Skoczowie było kilka takich zbiorników z zewnątrz były gładziutkie tak jak wanny akrylowe, ale niestety mimo że były nowe już były pobijane,  laminat popękany i wystawały włókna szklane z  , najprawdopodobniej przez załadunek i rozładunek, a jeszcze nie był przecież wkopane.  Jak bym wziął mały młotek i stukną to bym w niej zrobił dziurę. Obawiałem się tego że jak przyjedzie szambiarka raz do roku żeby wybrać szlam to po kilku takich wizytach zbiornik może nie wytrzymać i się rozszczelnić. Na stronie producenta niby Eko-Bio 2500 ma trzy włazy rewizyjne, w rzeczywistości są dwa. Jak zaglądnąłem do środka to niestety widać że produkcja jest jakaś rzemieślnicza przegrody strasznie delikatne i  wyglądało to jak by się to wszystko ledwo ze sobą trzymało. Właściciel oczywiście zachwalał jak mógł tą oczyszczalnię i mówił że zamontował już ich wiele wiele, wiec poprosiłem go o podanie mi kilku nr tel. do ludzi którym montował żebym mógł się z nimi skontaktować, chciał zobaczyć jak ona działa i niestety na tym się skończyło telefonów oczywiście nie dostałem .  Aha dodam jeszcze że najpierw sprzedawca mówił, że nic z niej nie śmierdzi, a jak stałem się wnikliwy to powiedział że woda wypływa z niej niby czysta ale jest jak to stwierdził z lekkim fetorkiem.
Wiec ogólnie nie mogę polecić tej oczyszczalni choć na stronie producenta nie powiem opis i zasada działania jest bardzo ładnie pokazana i to mnie do niej przekonywało, jednak widzę że to jest tylko taki dobry chwyt żeby laicy byli przekonani o dobrej  jakości tych oczyszczalni.   

Dziś jadę oglądać *bioekocent 3300 Pro* mam nadzieję że ta będzie dobrym wyborem.

----------


## hycel

> Aha dodam jeszcze że najpierw sprzedawca mówił, że nic z niej nie śmierdzi, a jak stałem się wnikliwy to powiedział że woda wypływa z niej niby czysta ale jest jak to stwierdził z lekkim fetorkiem.


No z każdej oczyszczalni wypływa z lekkim jak piszesz fetorkiem. Nie ma co się łudzić, że ta woda jest czysta i bez zapachu !!.
Jak uruchomić ponownie BioEkocent 3300 po wypompowaniu zbiorników ??

Pozdr

Tomek

----------


## parteron

Właśnie zmagam się z problemem wyboru POŚ, poczytałem trochę, porównałem technologie, niektóre rozwiązania i doszedłem do paru wniosków, które chciałbym poddać  pod dyskusję.
Zależy mi na tym żeby POŚ (4-6 RLM) była maksymalnie bezobsługowa i jak najmniej wrażliwa na nierównomierny dopływ ścieków, przy czym problem niedoboru jest chyba łatwiejszy do rozwiązania niż problem nadmiaru. Dosypywanie bakterii do kibla to ostateczność a o drenażowym w ogóle nie myślę.
Częściej lub rzadziej prawie w każdym domu się zdarza, że jest akcja w stylu wielkie pranie, mycie, imprezka, wizyta rodzinki itd. W sumie chyba nietrudno osiągnąć poziom „produkcji” ścieków ponad dwa razy większy od dobowego w ciągu kilku godzin. Co się wtedy dzieje w POŚ? Nietrudno się domyślić, że we wszystkich oczyszczalniach z grawitacyjnym (niewymuszonym) przepływem ścieków, ich wprowadzenie w ilości przekraczającej (a nawet nieco mniejszej niż) objętość osadnika wtórnego spowoduje, że do ujścia oczyszczalni zostaną doprowadzone niedoczyszczone ścieki. Jak bardzo niedoczyszczone i komu to przeszkadza to inna sprawa. Niektórzy odprowadzają „sklarowaną” zawartość szamba do rowu, czy rzeki i nie martwią się. 
Dla mnie wniosek z powyższego jest taki, że jeśli wybiorę POŚ (dla 4-6 RLM) z przepływem grawitacyjnym i objętością osadnika wtórnego ok. 1m3 to prawie na pewno od czasu do czasu będę odprowadzał niedoczyszczone ścieki. To się musi wcześniej czy później zdarzyć że kilkuosobowa rodzina wytworzy w ciągu kilku godzin ponad 1m3 ścieków! Z tego wynika, że wybierając taką POŚ (z przepływem grawitacyjnym) warto zwrócić uwagę na objętość osadnika wtórnego.
Sprawa wygląda nieco lepiej w przypadku oczyszczalni SBR w których ścieki są pobierane w z osadnika gnilnego porcjami, oczyszczane, przepompowywane do osadnika wtórnego i odprowadzane na zewnątrz. Tutaj cały proces może być w wysokim stopniu kontrolowany pod  warunkiem że nie dojdzie do przepełnienia osadnika gnilnego.  Z tego powodu podobają się oferty składające się z małego, ale dobrego reaktora SBR i osobnego dużego (2m3 i więcej) osadnika gnilnego. Przy niewiele wyższych nakładach można by się pokusić o osadnik np. 6m3 i mieć gwarancję skutecznego oczyszczania nawet w przypadku kilkudniowego najazdu wieloosobowej rodziny. Dodatkowo w przypadku jakiejś innej katastrofy można ten pierwszy osadnik traktować jak szambo i raz na tydzień opróżniać do czasu rozwiązania problemu.
Niestety, wszystko kosztuje. Rozwiązanie które opisałem jako lepsze może kosztować dwa do trzech razy więcej niż najtańsze, ale, co mnie pociesza, można też znaleźć droższe i gorsze.
Pozdrawiam czytających i czekam na komentarze.

----------


## perm

> Właśnie zmagam się z problemem wyboru POŚ, poczytałem trochę, porównałem technologie, niektóre rozwiązania i doszedłem do paru wniosków, które chciałbym poddać pod dyskusję...
> .


Też ten problem przerabiałem. Oczyszczalni jeszcze nie mam ale wiem jaką kupię. Musisz wybrać takie rozwiązanie w którym okresowy większy napływ ścieków jest uwzględniony. Wszystko ma jednak granice. Jeżeli ilość ścieków będzie znacznie przekraczała możlwości oczyszczalni to nie ma takiej która dała by sobie radę. Dodatkowy zbiornik nie załatwia sprawy chyba że chcesz się bawić w wywożenie. Pytałem kilku producentów jak to rozwiązać i w większości uzyskałem informację że wahania dopływu w pewnych granicach są uwzględnione. Są to te rozwiązania z dużym osadnikiem wstępnym. Takie które mają wszystko w jednym zbiorniku mogą mieć z tym problem. Jeżeli ilość ścieków dopływających okresowo jest większa niż przewidział to producent to jedynym rozwiązaniem (oprócz wywożenia) jest kupno większej oczyszczalni. Jest jeszcze inna sprawa; oczyszczalnie SBR z reguły są oczyszczalniami ze złożem czynnym które w okresie bezczynności (np wakacje) obumiera i trzeba trochę czasu by się odtworzyło. Biologiczne znowu nie są wrażliwe na brak ścieków ale lubią zarastać przez co tracą wydajność. Najlepiej kupić taką która ma i złoże czynne i błonę biologiczną. Ja zdecydowałem się na Aquamatic bo wygląda na kompletnie bezproblemową w uzytkowaniu, złoże łatwo i szybko się odtwarza a błona nie zarasta bo jest cały czas płukana. Są też inne firmy stosujące podobne rozwiązania (no za dużo ich nie ma) np BioDisc. Tanie niestety to nie jest ale za święty spokój z gó...em chyba warto zapłacić.  :smile:

----------


## parteron

> [...]Ja zdecydowałem się na Aquamatic bo wygląda na kompletnie bezproblemową w uzytkowaniu, złoże łatwo i szybko się odtwarza a błona nie zarasta bo jest cały czas płukana. Są też inne firmy stosujące podobne rozwiązania (no za dużo ich nie ma) np BioDisc. Tanie niestety to nie jest ale za święty spokój z gó...em chyba warto zapłacić.


Jeśli mówimy o konkretnych producentach to Aquamatic też biorę pod uwagę, ale ostatnio najbardziej drążę Biokube. Co ciekawe chwalą się że mają zakład produkcyjny w Polsce ale nie udało mi się go zlokalizować. Twierdzą że radzą sobie nawet z czterotygodniową przerwą w dopływie ścieków. Dostałem od nich ofertę na reaktor + odsadnik wstępny 2m3 za cenę nieco niższą niż Aquamatic. Wysłałem pytania jeszcze do kilu innych miejsc i czekam na odpowiedzi. W systemach z obracajacymi się tarczami/dyskami trochę się boję mechaniki. Na stronie któregoś z producentów znalazłem zalecenie żeby coś smarować co dwa miesiące. Dalej już nie czytałem.

----------


## asiadob

Czy ktoś może użytkuje oczyszczalnie  Poliplastu EP-6 ????

Zastanawiam się czy warto zainwestować w tą oczyszczalnie.

----------


## ania77

Witam,

czy ktoś z Was zakupił już i użytkuje POŚ firmy EKO-POL eko-bio_2500???? strona internetowa oraz oferta cenowa jest interesująca, ale widziałam posty wyżej niekoniecznie pochlebne ....Czy warto???Chciałabym poznać opinie użytkowników a nie teoretyczne wywody czy zdanie konkurencji...

Ania

----------


## gelo32

Jestem użytkownikiem oczyszczalni BIO EKO 2500 z ECO POLU od roku.Na początku miałem z nią małe problemy ponieważ śmierdziało z niej,bulgotało w rurach kanalizacyjnych,wybijało bezpieczniki.Tak było przez pierwsze trzy miesiące i już nie mogłem sobie z tym poradzić sam to zadzwoniłem do producenta.Problemem okazało się to ,że w komorze nie mogła utworzyć się flora bakteryjna i przez to te wszystkie problemy.Wsypywałem oczywiście bakterie ale to dawało krótki skutek (2-3 dni) potem to samo.Producent poradził żeby do komory pierwszej wsypywać przez jakiś czas odpadki organiczne czyli resztki z obiadu,różnego rodzaju obierki ponieważ człowiek za mało produkuje odpadów organicznych a za dużo jest chemii przez co bakterie giną bo nie mają pożywienia.Przez pierwszy miesiąc wsypywałem systematycznie różnego rodzaju odpadki i cały problem zniknął.Teraz wrzucam co jakiś czas jakieś odpadki tylko profilaktycznie aby nie powtórzyła się historia ,bakterie wrzucam raz na miesiąc dwie łyżeczki.Ogólnie teraz jestem zadowolony z oczyszczalni.Koszt obsługi rocznej to ok 25 zł(tyle kosztują bakterie i starczają na rok) + wywóz raz w roku,który mnie jeszcze czeka.

----------


## aLien01

> Jestem użytkownikiem oczyszczalni BIO EKO 2500 z ECO POLU od roku.Na początku miałem z nią małe problemy ponieważ śmierdziało z niej,bulgotało w rurach kanalizacyjnych,wybijało bezpieczniki.Tak było przez pierwsze trzy miesiące i już nie mogłem sobie z tym poradzić sam to zadzwoniłem do producenta.Problemem okazało się to ,że w komorze nie mogła utworzyć się flora bakteryjna i przez to te wszystkie problemy.Wsypywałem oczywiście bakterie ale to dawało krótki skutek (2-3 dni) potem to samo.Producent poradził żeby do komory pierwszej wsypywać przez jakiś czas odpadki organiczne czyli resztki z obiadu,różnego rodzaju obierki ponieważ człowiek za mało produkuje odpadów organicznych a za dużo jest chemii przez co bakterie giną bo nie mają pożywienia.Przez pierwszy miesiąc wsypywałem systematycznie różnego rodzaju odpadki i cały problem zniknął.Teraz wrzucam co jakiś czas jakieś odpadki tylko profilaktycznie aby nie powtórzyła się historia ,bakterie wrzucam raz na miesiąc dwie łyżeczki.Ogólnie teraz jestem zadowolony z oczyszczalni.Koszt obsługi rocznej to ok 25 zł(tyle kosztują bakterie i starczają na rok) + wywóz raz w roku,który mnie jeszcze czeka.


Witam

Ja również ma oczyszczalnię firmy EKOPOL  EKO-BIO 4000 z przepompownią na końcu i nie wiem czy nie robisz błędu dorzucając tak często bakterii. Ostatnio właśnie dzwoniłem do Ekopolu dowiedzieć się ja kto jest to i powiedzieli, że bakterie dorzuca się tylko po corocznym opróżnieniu zbiornika (komora 1). Jak będziesz dorzucał tak często bakterie to one będą się rozmnażać aż w końcu zabraknie im pożywki i będą ginąć. I dlatego może musisz dorzucać resztki jedzenia do 1 komory. Lepiej spróbuj dać więcej powietrza przy pompce to powinno pomóc. Ogólnie jestem zadowolony z oczyszczalni użytkuje ją 5miesięcy nic nie śmierdzi woda na wyjściu jest bez zapach delikatnie mętna. Ogólnie polecam. 
A jak będziecie dzwonić do firmy jest tam dwóch gości jeden udaje, że się zna (chyba zajmuje się bardziej handlem) a drugi gościu widać, że naprawdę się zna wszystkie aspekty techniczne.

----------


## Dareckyy

Mam dwa pytania do sprzedawców i/lub użytkowników oczyszczalni Sotralentz BIO-UNO:

- czy jest to oczyszczalnia hybrydowa wykorzystująca zarówno złoże biologiczne jak i osad czynny? Sprzedawca twierdzi, że raczej tak, ale nie jest w 100% pewien, specjalista ds. technicznych Sotralenza napisała mi, że oparta jest na "różu biologicznym"  :wink: 

- czy ta oczyszczalnia jest bezdrenażowa? Sprzedawca twierdzi, że tak i że oczyszczone ścieki można odprowadzić do studni chłonnej (to jest jedyne możliwe rozwiązanie na mojej działce), natomiast specjalista ds. technicznych odpisała mi, że "studnia chłonna nie będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem. Nie zachodzą w niej procesy
doczyszczające. Proponuję drenaż lub komory." 

Zależy mi na bezdrenażowym POŚ, hybrydowym, ilość osób 4.

Aquamatic STM jest super, ale cena prawie 12 tyś brutto!
Sotralentz BIO-UNO zaoferowano mi za 7,5 tyś brutto!
Sotralentz BIO-DUO- 9 tyś brutto.

Jeśli się okaże, że BIO-UNO nie jest oczyszczalnią hybrydową i nie można odprowadzać oczyszczonych ścieków do studni chłonnej, to wtedy wybiorę BIO-DUO.

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Mam pytanie odnośnie oczyszczalni biologicznej ROTH. Czy są jakieś zamienniki dla preparatów biologicznych oferowanych przez ROTH. Potrzebuję kupić BAC-PLUS i LIKEFIAN dla oczyszczalni dla 4 osób zestaw na rok kosztuje 440 zł. Pewnie są te same bakterie w innych tańszych środkach, ale nie wiem jakie są to bakterie.

----------


## fenix2

Witam,

Szukam opinii na temat oczyszczalni * EKO-BIO szczególnie model 2500.
*A najlepiej z odprowadzeniem do studzienki chłonnej. Teraz mają jakąś promocje 15% taniej, dowoź gratis.

----------


## Endriuszka

> Witam,
> 
> Szukam opinii na temat oczyszczalni * EKO-BIO szczególnie model 2500.
> *A najlepiej z odprowadzeniem do studzienki chłonnej. Teraz mają jakąś promocje 15% taniej, dowoź gratis.


równiez przyłaczam sie do pytania

z ta teraz promocja to ta oczyszczalnia faktycznie jest w dobrej cenie   :smile: 

*co o wersji 2500 lub o wersji 4000 wieciej ???*

----------


## grzegorzsto1

witam a ja mam takie pytanie jeśli w pozwoleniu na budowę mam pozwolenia na dom i oczyszczalnie, to czu muszę jeszcze zgłaszać do urzędu?

----------


## compi

No proszę, a miało wszystko drożeć...... Płaciłem w ub roku za model 2500  niecałe 6000.Chyba 5800, ale mogę się mylić. Muszę kupić dwie nadstawki, bo odległość posadowienia oczyszczalni od domu, generuje głębokość posadowienia. Oczywiście jeśli trzymamy się norm. U mnie wyszło głębiej niż przewidywałem. Na wiosnę odkryję moją i zobaczę, czy pusta, przetrwała mrozy. Nie zasypywałem jej do końca, obawiając się uszkodzenia przez glebę. Przykryłem ją tylko folią, styropianem i dechami.

----------


## art-e

> Ja ostatnio oglądałem osobiście oczyszczalnię formy *Ekopol Eko-Bio 2500* bo cena jej wydawała się być atrakcyjna i niestety już jako laik mogę stwierdzić że jest to lipa! Zbiornik z laminatu, ale jakiś strasznie delikatny na składzie w Skoczowie było kilka takich zbiorników z zewnątrz były gładziutkie tak jak wanny akrylowe, ale niestety mimo że były nowe już były pobijane,  laminat popękany i wystawały włókna szklane z  , najprawdopodobniej przez załadunek i rozładunek, a jeszcze nie był przecież wkopane.  Jak bym wziął mały młotek i stukną to bym w niej zrobił dziurę. Obawiałem się tego że jak przyjedzie szambiarka raz do roku żeby wybrać szlam to po kilku takich wizytach zbiornik może nie wytrzymać i się rozszczelnić. Na stronie producenta niby Eko-Bio 2500 ma trzy włazy rewizyjne, w rzeczywistości są dwa. Jak zaglądnąłem do środka to niestety widać że produkcja jest jakaś rzemieślnicza przegrody strasznie delikatne i  wyglądało to jak by się to wszystko ledwo ze sobą trzymało. Właściciel oczywiście zachwalał jak mógł tą oczyszczalnię i mówił że zamontował już ich wiele wiele, wiec poprosiłem go o podanie mi kilku nr tel. do ludzi którym montował żebym mógł się z nimi skontaktować, chciał zobaczyć jak ona działa i niestety na tym się skończyło telefonów oczywiście nie dostałem .  Aha dodam jeszcze że najpierw sprzedawca mówił, że nic z niej nie śmierdzi, a jak stałem się wnikliwy to powiedział że woda wypływa z niej niby czysta ale jest jak to stwierdził z lekkim fetorkiem.
> Wiec ogólnie nie mogę polecić tej oczyszczalni choć na stronie producenta nie powiem opis i zasada działania jest bardzo ładnie pokazana i to mnie do niej przekonywało, jednak widzę że to jest tylko taki dobry chwyt żeby laicy byli przekonani o dobrej  jakości tych oczyszczalni.   
> 
> Dziś jadę oglądać *bioekocent 3300 Pro* mam nadzieję że ta będzie dobrym wyborem.



Czy pozostali koledzy którzy maja eko bio mogą potwierdzić tą opinię o tak słabym wykonaniu tej oczyszczalni?
Faktycznie tak słaby jest ten zbiornik?

----------


## aLien01

Witam

Ja jestem posiadaczem oczyszczalni eko-bio i nie zgodzę się z tym, że zbiornik jest delikatny. Zbiornik jest bardzo mocny a stwierdzam to po tym gdyż u siebie miałem problemy z posadowieniem oczyszczanie ze względu na bardzo mocno sączące się wody i wyszło tak że oczyszczalnie trzeba było wykopać i zasypać ponownie i jak widziałem co się dzieje ze zbiornikiem to stwierdzam, że zbiornik jest bardzo mocny. Do tego jest 10 lat gwarancji na sam zbiornik

----------


## Endriuszka

czyli ja juz zgłupiałem na tem zbiorników EKO BIO  :sad:  jak to faktycznie z nimi jest bo wydając okolo 6000zł i pozniej załowac to raczej nie chce  :sad:

----------


## bladyy78

Jak nie chcesz żałować to pooglądaj sobie kilka oczyszczalni i będziesz miał porównanie. Nie kupuj kota w worku, opinie również są złudne, bo każdy chwali swoje, ja chwal sobie swoja, ktoś inny swoja  .  Pamiętaj że zbiornik jest najważniejszy ale i środek oczyszczalni jest równie ważny. Ja oglądałem kilka oczyszczalni zaglądałem do środka każdej z nich widziałem co w nich siedzi i wybrałem taką która miała najlepsza cenę w stosunku do jakości.  Tobie również radzę to zrobić. Pamiętaj oczyszczalnia ma działać przez kilkadziesiąt lat, i pewne elementy po jakimś czasie mogą się uszkodzić czy zatkac, najważniejsze jest żeby za kilkanaście lat jak już firmy tej nie będzie na rynku dało się te elementy naprawić, lub wymienić.

----------


## fenix2

> ...


To co kupiłeś *bioekocent 3300 Pro ?
*I proszę uzasadnij dlaczego ?

----------


## art-e

> To co kopiłeś *bioekocent 3300 Pro ?*


Właśnie i od razu napisz dlaczego ją wybrałeś. Wiem że dla ciebie zbiornik wyglądał w eko bio na słaby. Co jeszcze przekonało cię do innej oczyszczalni. Np co w środku oczyszczalni było lepszego od innych?


A ja mam jeszcze pytanie takie:

oczyszczalnie biologiczne - ścieki można niby odprowadzać do rowu. Ok ale jak ma to działać?
Wiadomo że musi być zachowany spadek, rowy nie są z reguły głębokie.
Czy takie zbiornik można zamontować tuż pod powierzchnia terenu coby z małym spadkiem akurat do rowu starczyło?

Co będzie w zimę, nie zamarznie?
A jeśli już zamontuje go np. 1 m pod ziemią to nie ma szans do rowu odprowadzić, no chyba że jakąś pompą do góry.

----------


## bladyy78

Tak kupiłem biekocent 3300 pro. ze względu na budżet miałem do wyboru 4 oczyszczalnie eko bio, bioekocenta i eko-san. i AT6. Ostatnią odrzuciłem od razu nawet bez jej oglądania nie wierze że coś w jednym małym zbiorniku jest wstanie doczyścić konkretnie ścieki.  Eko bio odrzuciłem po jej obejrzeniu, zbiornik jak pisze producent jest mocny, może i jest mocny ale jest podatny na uszkodzenia, laminat w nowych oczyszczalniach miał odpryski, wierzchnia gładka warstwa warstwa laminatu była zdarta i wystawały włókna  itd. jak powiedziałem o tym sprzedawcy to powiedział że to nie mercedes i  to będzie pod ziemia wiec nie będzie tego widać, a takie drobne uszkodzenia powstają podczas załadunku i rozładunku. W środku tej oczyszczalni przegrody są strasznie delikatne i podatne na uszkodzenia. Sprzedawca zachwalał te oczyszczalnie że schodzą jak sierze bułeczki jak poprosiłem go o podanie kilku adresów osób które to kupiły te oczyszczalnie od niego to zaczął coś ściemniać i powiedział że oddzwoni i poda mi adresy ,tak się jednak nie stało. 
Wiec do wyboru zostały mi jeszcze dwie oczyszczalnie eko san i biekocent.  Obie te oczyszczalnie mają dobre zbiorniki. Nawet powiem szczerze że zbiornik eko san wydawał się solidniejszy. Eko-san tak jak eko bio to jeden zbiornik przedzielony w środku przegrodami jedynie co mi w tej oczyszczalni nie pasował to jej wielkość (6 mętów długa). No i nie było żadnych opinii na jej temat w internecie, oraz nie było żadnych dokładnych prospektów budowy w środku tej oczyszczalni, oraz zasady jej działania.
Bioekocnet zaś posiada 3 oddzielne masywne zbiorniki w każdym z nich zachodzą inne procesy, woda nie ma prawda się w nich mieszać bo przelewa się tylko kontrolowanie rurami pomierzy poszczególnymi zbiornikami, ładnie podana jest zasada jej działania, nie posada żadnych skomplikowanych elementów których w razie zużycia nie da się wymienić gdyż wszystkie jej elementy są w łatwy sposób demontowane i łatwo dostępne w każdym sklepie hydraulicznym.  W ostatnim zbiorniku oczyszczalnia posiada podwójne doczyszczanie ścieków przed dodatkową recyrkulacje zewnętrzną. No i najważniejsze tej oczyszczalni tak samo jak eko san nie trzeba obsypywać piaskiem tylko można zasypać ziemią i nie ma obawy że zbiornik się może załamać czy uszkodzić. I żeby nie było że zachwalam tą oczyszczalnie bo, to są tylko moje osobiste spostrzeżenia. Dlatego radzę najpierw pooglądać kilka oczyszczalni a nie kupić pierwsza lepszą.

----------


## bladyy78

Art-e zbiornik montujesz tak żeby był spad z domu do oczyszczalni i później żeby z oczyszczalni był spad do rowu. Jednak to nie jest takie proste, najpierw żeby wypościć ścieki do rowu potrzebujesz wykonać operat wodno prawny i uzyskać stosowne zgody na odprowadzenie tych ścieków do tego rowu.

----------


## art-e

Jestem na stronie centroplastu i nawet nie widze jak wygląda w środku ten bioekocent 3300  :sad: 

Poza tym z tego co pisze to tylko osad czynny, a nie w połaczeniu ze złożem biologicznym.

Koledzy jakie wasze spostrzeżenia po wypowiedzi kolegi bladyy78 ?

Zobacze jakie ceny ma ten eko-san. Przyznam że nie widziałem ich oczyszczalni wcześniej

----------


## fenix2

Normalnie wchodzę sobie na Eko-san i wszystko napisane i rysunki są.

 http://www.eko-san.pl/index.php?oczyszczalnie=biologiczne-oczyszczalnie

----------


## MarcinWk

.

----------


## bladyy78

fenikx2  ale o co ci biega wchodzisz na ta stronę i co widzisz jakie rysunki widzisz? Bo ja widzę jakieś poglądowe z których nic nie wynika, opis taki że nie wiadomo naprawdę na jakiej zasadzie to działa. Byłem u nich osobiście bo są w moim mieście miałem ta oczyszczalnie od nich montować, nawet ich projektant robił mi operat wodno prawny właśnie pod ta oczyszczalnie  i składał mi wszystkie papiery do urzędu ( oczywiście odpłatnie), jednak w końcu nie kupiłem tej oczyszczalni bo tak naprawdę do końca nie wiedziałem jak ma to wszystko pracować no i była strasznie duża. Może gdyby była troszkę mniejsza to bym się na nią zdecydował bo zbiornik ma naprawdę masywny, nie pisze że ona jest zła czy dobra bo tego nie wiem. 
Wejdź sobie na ta stronkę http://www.ekologia24.biz/oczyszczal...ocent-3300-pro tu jest pokazana zasada działania mojej oczyszczalni, niestety w  eko-san brakuje takiego pokazowego rysunku w którym by było widać jak ścieki krążą w zbiorniku. Nawet oczyszczalnie eko bio ma lepszy opis niż ta eko-san.  Nawet jeżeli ktoś nie widział tych oczyszczalni osobiście jak popatrzy na rysunki pokazujące jak krążą ścieki to sam dojdzie do tego którą lepiej wybrać. Ja swoja oczyszczalnie zakupiłem poprzez allegro, ale wcześniej jeszcze byłem ja oglądać w krętach koło bielska bo tam najbliżej był przedstawiciel tej oczyszczalni.

----------


## bladyy78

Marcin jeżeli masz wysoki poziom wody gruntowej  a ścieków nie masz gdzie wypościć to nie wiem czy dostaniesz zgodę na zrobienie oczyszczalni, u mnie w mieście jak bym nie miał możliwości wpuścić ścieków do rowu, to nie dostałbym zgody na oczyszczalnie. Pani w urzędzie oświadczyła że musze zrobic badanie gruntu i dodała że ono wiedzą że w bb nie ma gruntów przepuszczalnych wiec szkoda mojej kasy. Dlatego tez musiałem uzyskiwać zgody żeby wpuść ścieki do potoku, a u mnie nie bylo to takie proste.

----------


## MarcinWk

.

----------


## bladyy78

kolego na te wszystkie pytania jedynie odpowiedzą Ci w urzędzie z doświadczenia swojego wiem że każdy urząd inaczej interpretuje prawo i ma inne wymagania. Ja też miałem w pozwoleniu najpierw wpięcie do kanalizacji, ale okazało się to niemożliwe wiec została opcja oczyszczalnia albo szambo. Poszukaj w swoim rejonie firm które sprzedają oczyszczalnie one przeważnie maja już zaprzyjaźnionych projektantów którzy mają wtyki w urzędach i załatwiają wszystko szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## akapap

Czy w tym roku (2011) możliwy jest zwrot VAT dla omawianych produktów? Chyba w 2010 był, a teraz nie widzę tego w wykazie...

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## art-e

> Witam
> 
> Ja również ma oczyszczalnię firmy EKOPOL  EKO-BIO 4000 z przepompownią na końcu i nie wiem czy nie robisz błędu dorzucając tak często bakterii. Ostatnio właśnie dzwoniłem do Ekopolu dowiedzieć się ja kto jest to i powiedzieli, że bakterie dorzuca się tylko po corocznym opróżnieniu zbiornika (komora 1). Jak będziesz dorzucał tak często bakterie to one będą się rozmnażać aż w końcu zabraknie im pożywki i będą ginąć. I dlatego może musisz dorzucać resztki jedzenia do 1 komory. Lepiej spróbuj dać więcej powietrza przy pompce to powinno pomóc. Ogólnie jestem zadowolony z oczyszczalni użytkuje ją 5miesięcy nic nie śmierdzi woda na wyjściu jest bez zapach delikatnie mętna. Ogólnie polecam. 
> A jak będziecie dzwonić do firmy jest tam dwóch gości jeden udaje, że się zna (chyba zajmuje się bardziej handlem) a drugi gościu widać, że naprawdę się zna wszystkie aspekty techniczne.


Możesz napisać gdzie tą przepompownią na końcu pompujesz wodę? 

U mnie wyszło że studni chłonnej nie moge mieć. Można taką wodę rzeczywiście do oczka wodnego wpuścić, bo tak chce zrobić?

----------


## aLien01

A czemu nie możesz mieć studni chłonnej - zbyt wysoki poziom wód gruntowych?. Jeśli tak to proponuje ci użycie tuneli tj. w linku http://www.sotralentz.pl/produkty/pr...ltracyjne.html ja mam takie w sumie 2 nitki po 16m. Do pierwszej podłączona jest oczyszczalnia a do drugiej deszczówka.

----------


## art-e

Ja mam wode już 50 cm pod powierzchnią, więc wg mojej oceny pozostaje kopiec filtracyjny, którego nie chce. Założyłem biologiczną i wodę do oczka, dlatego pytam jakiego typu jest ta woda w rzeczywistości (oczywiście z oczyszczalni biologicznej)

Co do tych tuneli filtracyjnych to nie rozumiem jak one mogłyby pomóc. One jedynie zastępują rure drenażową i z tego co wyczytałem nie potrzeba podsypki, geowłókniny itp
Ale w dalszym ciągu jest to metoda z rozsączaniem do gleby.

Te tunele są na powierzchni czy zakopane?

----------


## dziobeczek1

MarcinieWK, mam ten sam problem. Rozwiązałam go tak: kupiłam oczyszczalnię biologiczną firmy JPR System, w dosyć przyzwoitej cenie. Odprowadzenie czystej już wody zrobię do swojego prywatnego rowku wzdłuż dość długiej działki (nie wiem czy masz taką możliwość- jeśli nie to studnia chłonna).

!! ALE - jak będziesz składał w starostwie pismo że planujesz wybudować POS bezdrenażową niech cię ręka boska broni abyś napisał że planujesz odprowadzenie wody do rowu- bo Cię wyślą po zgody, mapki i innce cuda-jaja do melioracji. Napisz że zrobisz sobie drenazowe rozprowadzernie po własnej działce i tyle- niklt nie będzie spradzał jaki masz poziom wód itp.

----------


## art-e

Czy ktokolwiek odbiera na końcu oczyszczalnie, po zakończeniu robót?

----------


## Tomku

Witajcie.

Chcę postawić u siebie POŚ biologiczną.

Budowę domu mam nadzieję rozpocząć w ciągu roku, jednak jego projekt dopiero powstaje, a skoro mogę pewne rzeczy zrobić wcześniej, bez pozwolenia na budowę, a "na zgłoszenie" - to chcę je zrobić teraz (jest szansa co nieco utargować) i "na gotowo" - tak jest z tą POŚ.

Grunt mam piaszczysty - chcę zrobić studnię chłonną, przepisowe odległości od ujęć wody i granic zachowane.
W planie zagospodarowania przestrzennego POŚ są rozwiązaniem zalecanym, a z wywiadu przeprowadzonego w urzędzie gminy wynika, że na kanalizację nie ma co w tym stuleciu liczyć.

Zapytałem w starostwie o załączniki potrzebne do zgłoszenia robót.
Urzędniczka wymaga ode mnie przedstawienia  m.in. "Karty katalogowej produktu" oraz "Aprobaty produktu przez instytut ochrony środowiska" - to dokładne cytaty z tej pani.
To, jak sądzę, dostanę od sprzedawcy urządzenia.

Wielkim problemem dla tej kobiety jest jednak fakt, że chcę postawić "przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków" na swojej działce (budowlanej), na której nie ma (jeszcze) żadnego budynku mieszkalnego ani gospodarczego. Jest za to drewniany domek, wybudowany na podstawie zgłoszenia do starostwa jako "altana".

Według tej pani, skoro nie ma tam "domu" to nie mam podstaw, żebym tam mógł zbudować "przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków", bo sama nazwa przecież wskazuje…

Moim zdaniem przymiotnik "przydomowa" wskazuje na charakter oraz ilość przyjmowanych ścieków - nie jest to bowiem zrzut z mleczarni, ani z warsztatu mechanicznego, a "jedynie" ścieki powstające zazwyczaj w gospodarstwie domowym.

W "altanie" chcę postawić tymczasowo sanitariat i umywalkę - przyda się teraz (babsztyl mówi: po co to panu, jak tam pan na 10 minut przyjeżdża na herbatę - tu mnie prawie szlag trafił - g. ją to obchodzi jak często i długo tam przebywam!) do tego będzie jak znalazł również w czasie budowy - zdaję sobie sprawę, że oczyszczalnia ta, na razie - przy małej ilości "zasilania"  :wink:  będzie pracować jak zwykły zbiornik na szambo.

Chcę mieć tą sprawę załatwioną legalnie i nie podrzucać nieczystości do rowu, czy do (przyszłych) sąsiadów, jednak "służba publiczna" jest solidnie zaimpregnowana na argumenty, nie potrafiąc jednocześnie podać podstaw prawnych swoich wywodów.

Teraz pytanie:

Czy jest jakaś podstawa prawna, na której w mojej sytuacji, starostwo zgłosiłoby sprzeciw do instalacji POŚ?

Miłego dnia!

Tomku

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... IMO trochę ciężka sprawa, bo faktycznie - poniekąd babsztyle mają rację. Pewnym rozwiązaniem było by wykonanie części drogi papierkowej oraz mienie już przynajmniej gotowego projektu domu. Najbardziej istotnym papierkiem powinna być decyzja o warunkach zabudowy (lub wypis z MPZP), gdzie jednoznacznie jest stwierdzone, że odprowadzenie ścieków do szamba lub POŚ. Mają te papiery można targować się z biurwami w starostwie, że w najbliższym czasie planujesz budowę i robisz uzbrojenie działki wcześniej, żeby mieć maksymalnie dużo instalacji już gotowych przed posadowieniem domu.

Z drugiej strony ja bym się obawiał nieco takiego rozwiązania. W trakcie budowy przez plac przetaczają się często gęsto pojazdy o dość znacznej masie. Jak który nieopatrznie (lub pod Twoją nieobecność) przejedzie się po takim POŚ-u, to masz parę ładnych tauzenków w plecy, bo nikt Ci gwarancji nie uzna.
Na czas budowy i do altany w zupełności wystarczy sławojka z dołem kloacznym, który później się zasypuje i masz 100% ekologii, nie musisz nic nikomu zgłaszać, nie szpeci, trochę wonieje i latem trochę od niej bzyczy...

 :smile:

----------


## aLien01

> Czy ktokolwiek odbiera na końcu oczyszczalnie, po zakończeniu robót?


Ja musiałem zrobić w gminie odbiór oczyszczalni koszt około 150zł. Pani urzędniczka sama pofatygowała się do mnie, że muszę ją zgłosić. Wszystko przebiegło bez problemu. Odbiór zrobiłem jeszcze w czasie budowy.

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... Dziwne. Teoretycznie chyba nikt tego nie odbiera, skoro podlega tylko zgłoszeniu. Chyba, że gmina ma jakieś swoje widzi-mi-się odnośnie ochrony środowiska...
U mnie nawet pies z kulawą nogą tego nie wąchał  :wink:  Mam JPR Fil d'Eau, czyli biologiczna odmiana Family 2000. Do tego na wyjściu mam dodatkowy zbiornik na wodę do podlewania ogródka.

A propos wcześniejszego pytania odnośnie jakości wody: teoretycznie jest to woda, ale w praktyce potrafi zakisnąć i wonieć, więc taka za bardzo czysta to ona nie jest. Jest to ciecz zdatna do odprowadzenia jej bezpośrednio do środowiska bez wyrządzania jej szkody. Tyle można o tym powiedzieć  :wink:  No i nie nadaje się do podlewania warzywniaka!

----------


## xtr

> Ja musiałem zrobić w gminie odbiór oczyszczalni koszt około 150zł. Pani urzędniczka sama pofatygowała się do mnie, że muszę ją zgłosić. Wszystko przebiegło bez problemu. Odbiór zrobiłem jeszcze w czasie budowy.


Al_ien01 mozesz napisac jak wygladal odbior? 
Ja w pozwoleniu na budowe mam wpisasna POS z drenazem, ale zastanawiam sie nad eko-pol'em z odplywem do rowu. Jak sobie pomysle, ze bede musial biegac po urzedach, robic aneksy i zalatwiac mapki to mam ochote pojsc na skroty i po prostu wpiac sie do rowu. Pytanie tylko czy ktos bedzie dokladnie sprawdzal gdzie idzie rura ze zbiornika...?

Drugie pytanie: jak sie u Ciebie sprawuje oczyszczalnia? Czy masz jakies dane na temat RZECZYWISTEGO zuzycia pradu przez oczyszczalnie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## xtr

> Al_ien01 mozesz napisac jak wygladal odbior? 
> Ja w pozwoleniu na budowe mam wpisasna POS z drenazem, ale zastanawiam sie nad eko-pol'em z odplywem do rowu. Jak sobie pomysle, ze bede musial biegac po urzedach, robic aneksy i zalatwiac mapki to mam ochote pojsc na skroty i po prostu wpiac sie do rowu. Pytanie tylko czy ktos bedzie dokladnie sprawdzal gdzie idzie rura ze zbiornika...?
> 
> Drugie pytanie: jak sie u Ciebie sprawuje oczyszczalnia? Czy masz jakies dane na temat RZECZYWISTEGO zuzycia pradu przez oczyszczalnie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Czyżby temat umarł??

----------


## aLien01

Witam

Odbiór oczyszczalnia a odbiór domu to dwie różne sprawy. Ja nie mam jeszcze odbioru domu ale miałem kontrole z gminnego urzędu ochrony środowiska i Pani pytała się czy już użytkuje samą oczyszczalnie. Powiedziałem, że tak przyniosłem dokumenty od oczyszczalni i to wszystko. Ty widzę, że chcesz zrobić zmianę w pozwoleniu na budowę więc to od ciebie zależy czy zrobisz to legalnie czy "półlegalnie"

----------


## zgoda

> No i nie nadaje się do podlewania warzywniaka!


To do czego można używać wody o II klasie czystości?

Ja tu czegoś nie rozumiem, wyprowadza się tę wodę do gleby/zbiornika/cieku i nie ma problemu, ale już do podlewania warzyw się nie nadaje?

----------


## Martinezio

Tak, gdyż poprzez glebę ta woda się odfiltruje dodatkowo, natomiast bezpośrednie podlewanie tą wodą warzyw może spowodować odkładanie się w tychże różnych związków niepożądanych przez człowieka, a zawartych w wodzie II klasy, których oczyszczalnia nie jest w stanie zlikwidować. Związki te mogą powodować zmianę smaku oraz zapachu. Być może w dużych stężeniach (przy długotrwałym podlewaniu) mogły by być szkodliwe, ale póki co nie ma na to dowodów. Możesz oddać tę wodę do zbadania składu i wtedy sam zadecydujesz, czy chcesz nią podlewać warzywa, czy nie  :wink: 
Ja taką wodą podlewam tylko trawnik, w zasadzie i to też b. rzadko. Generalnie woda idzie głęboko w grunt (jakieś 2m pp).

----------


## radams

> Tak, gdyż poprzez glebę ta woda się odfiltruje dodatkowo, natomiast bezpośrednie podlewanie tą wodą warzyw może spowodować odkładanie się w tychże różnych związków niepożądanych przez człowieka, a zawartych w wodzie II klasy, których oczyszczalnia nie jest w stanie zlikwidować. Związki te mogą powodować zmianę smaku oraz zapachu. Być może w dużych stężeniach (przy długotrwałym podlewaniu) mogły by być szkodliwe, ale póki co nie ma na to dowodów.


Nie wiem skąd miałyby się wziąć te "związki"? Zależy co "wrzucasz" do oczyszczalni, jeśli tylko ścieki bytowe, żadnych cudaków tzn, metali ciężkich, nadmiernej chemii czy innego świństwa, to nie ma się czego obawiać. Natomiast masz rację, jeśli chce się być w 100% pewnym, warto oddać wodę do badania w sanepidzie, koszty podobno nie są jakieś oszałamiające, ja tego nie robiłem.
Natomiast wodę wykorzystuję do podlewania trawy i mycia samochodów, nie pamiętam nawet żebym kiedyś mył lub podlewał wodą wodociągową. do studzienki w której zbiera sie woda z oczyszczalni i deszczówka wrzuciłem pompkę membranową, rozprowadziłem po podwórku instalacje gardeny (mam ujęcia w dwóch miejscach) i do tych celów używam tylko wody odzyskanej. nie czuć żadnego zapachu, wizualnie woda jest też czyściutka. Może podrzucę jeszcze pomysł na sterowanie pompą - nie mam hydroforu ani włącznika ciśnieniowego, kupiłem za 35 zł gniazda elektryczne sterowane pilotem i dzięki temu nie muszę biegać do pompy aby ją włączyć/wyłączyć. 
Jeśli chodzi o wodę z odzysku i nie dotyczy to tylko poś ale też oczyszczalni komunalnych, to jest problem z hormonami. Konkretnie - panie biorące np. tabletki antykoncepcyjne wydalają hormony wraz z moczem, hormonów tych nie wyłapują oczyszczalnie i zrzucane są one wraz z wodą oczyszczoną. Krążą podobno w przyrodzie przez lata, podobno zauważalny jest już ich wpływ na pogłowie mężczyzn  :smile:  Jest to dla mnie najlepszy argument by wody z mojej oczyszczalni nie pić hehe . Piszę to jako zasłyszaną ciekawostkę, nie bijcie jeśli coś pokręciłem.

----------


## Martinezio

Nie, no bez przesady. Hormony to białka, a te jako związki organiczne się rozkładają  :wink:  Bardziej bym się obawiał związków, które są zawarte w proszkach do prania, mydłach i innych detergentach  :wink: 
No i fakt - do picia, to zdecydowanie odradzam ;P

----------


## aadamuss24

Czy w takich zbiornikach nie odkłada się gdzieś tłuszcz ? pozdr adam

----------


## Martinezio

Tłuszcz jest rozkładany przez enzymy wydzielane przez bakterie. Poza tym jest go stosunkowo niewiele i cały zatrzymuje się w osadniku wstępnym dzięki filtrom, do momentu rozłożenia go.

----------


## aadamuss24

Czy woda z pralki, zmywarki, prysznica nadawałaby się do podlewania? Czy mydła i proszki mogą szkodzić ?

----------


## Martinezio

Tzw. szara woda nie nadaje się do bezpośredniego użycia do podlewania. Woda taka musi przejść przez jakiś filtr i być uzdatniona, aby detergenty się rozłożyły. Inaczej może szkodzić.

----------


## aadamuss24

Martinezio powiedz mi jeszcze czy wpuszczanie tego do dużego zbiornika na deszczówkę i wodę studzienną jakoś by to rozrzedziło i zneutralizowało czy raczej nie warto ? Pozdrawiam adam

----------


## Martinezio

IMO nie warto, bo:

primo - deszczówka Ci zatopi to wszystko, jak solidnie poleje, a ziemia nie odbierze takiej ilości na raz,

secundo - duży zbiornik jest drogi i jest kwestia zapewnienia mu odpowiedniej wytrzymałości (zauważ, że należy zapewnić odpowiednie spadki, więc ostatni zbiornik jest dość głęboko pod ziemią i trzeba nad nim robić płytę żelbetową).

Poza tym nie widzę potrzeby rozrzedzania. Przy prawidłowo rozwiązanej konstrukcji oczyszczalni w efekcie dostajesz wodę II kategorii, która w teorii powinna być pozbawiona zapaszków i szkodliwych substancji. W praktyce woda ta lekko zalatuje (no nie ma co ukrywać tego faktu), ale to też zależy od jakości i ilości ścieków na wejściu. Generalnie taka woda nadaje się do bezpośredniego podlewania roślinek nieprzeznaczonych do bezpośredniej konsumpcji. Poza tym większość tej wody i tak pewnie pójdzie do rozsączenia. 
Aha, jeszcze jedno - do prawidłowej pracy POŚ-a najlepiej jest zapewnić stały i zrównoważony dopływ ścieków w ilościach określonych w DTR-ce. Wszelkie odstępstwa mogą pociągać za sobą złe parametry na wyjściu. W praktyce nie da się... Może inaczej - zapewnienie tego kryterium jest rozwiązaniem IMO zbyt kosztownym dla urządzeń w tej skali  :wink: .

----------


## owp

Hej. To jaka POŚ jest najlepsza, bo nie doczytałem konkluzji w tym temacie  :wink: 
A tak serio - czy można zrobić taką konstrukcję - POŚ, woda odprowadzona do zbiornika (powiedzmy 6m3), jednocześnie do tego zbiornika idzie też deszczówka z dachu. Zbiornik połączony ze studzienką chłonną. Jakie są wady takiego rozwiązania ? Oprócz kosztów.

----------


## Martinezio

Najlepsza POŚ to ta, która jest dopasowana do Twoich potrzeb przez fachowca.

Konkretnego produktu Ci nikt nie poda, bo:
- każdy ma inny zasób finansowy na to przeznaczony,
- każda rodzina jest inna,
- każde warunki lokalizacyjne są inne,
- każdy ma inne preferencje co do serwisu i obsługi technicznej.

Za dużo niewiadomych w tym równaniu  :wink: 

Co do Twojego rozwiązania, to 6m3 dla deszczówki to trochę może być przymało, chyba że masz dobrze chłonną studzienkę odbiorczą, lub często będziesz podlewał. Latem oczywiście kłopotu nie będzie, ale w pozostałe pory roku musisz się liczyć z dużym napływem (zwłaszcza na wiosnę, gdy są roztopy).

----------


## owp

Myślałem o hybrydowej POŚ, tylko ceny są od 6 do 15 tys. i nie wiem, czy warto płacić więcej. Fachowiec to mi zaleci taką jaką sprzedaje...
Najpierw myślałem tylko o studni chłonnej, ale może racja, że nie przyjmie tyle wody. A gdyby zbiornik i studnie połączyć dołem, jakimś zaworem, który można zamykać od góry? Wtedy w lecie połączenie by było zamknięte, a jesienią stopniowo woda by się rozsączała, mając bufor 6m3 plus wielkość studni...

----------


## aadamuss24

Hej. Opiszę co już mam  :smile:  i zapytam jak to wszystko sensownie połączyć, nic na siłę  :smile:  Mam podwójną kanalizację, czyli woda z pralki, umwalki, prysznica i zmywarki leci osobno, dalej jest to łączone w jedną rurę i wpada do oczyszczalni sbr. Z oczyszczalni pompa pompuje do studni chłonnej i tam sobie to wsiąka. Nie myślałem o tym aby  to puszczać do zbiornika na deszczówkę. Raczej zrobiłbym rozdział wody już przed oczyszczalnią i wodę z pralki itp. puszczałbym osobno bezpośrednio do zbiornika, ale obawiam się czy chemia nie będzie szkodzić. Zbiornik na deszczówkę już mam, przykryty płytą, 10 m3. Do zbiornika będzie też podłączona pompa ze studni która będzie sobie pompowała wodę na potrzeby podlewania. Jeśli zbiornik będzie pełny a spadnie deszcz to przeleje się do kolejnej studni chłonnej i dalej na drenaż rurowy zakopany w ziemi, wszędzie mam piaski.  Czy warto robić taki podział i wykorzystywać taką wodę do podlewania czy to raczej za mocna chemia będzie ? pozdr adam

----------


## owp

> Co do Twojego rozwiązania, to 6m3 dla deszczówki to trochę może być przymało, chyba że masz dobrze chłonną studzienkę odbiorczą, lub często będziesz podlewał. Latem oczywiście kłopotu nie będzie, ale w pozostałe pory roku musisz się liczyć z dużym napływem (zwłaszcza na wiosnę, gdy są roztopy).


Jeszcze tylko dodam, że najwyższe opady są u mnie w lipcu - 110mm (rocznie 721mm), a najmniejsze w październiku. Czyli daje mi to ok 20m3 deszczówki w lipcu, myślę, że zbiornik 6m3 + studnia chłonna dadzą radę.
Tylko nie mogę dotrzeć do informacji ile dziennie jest max. opadów...

----------


## Martinezio

aadamuss24: zostaw, jak jest - IMO jest ok. Wody z pralki bym nie pchał do podlewania działki. Prędzej bym ją zagospodarował w systemie wody szarej do spuszczania kiblonów  :wink: 

owp: informacje o opadach dostępne są na stronie IMiGW. Jednakowoż są to dane statystyczne, uśrednione. Nikt Ci nie udzieli dokładnych informacji ile może spaść max wody, bo nikt tego nie wie. Warunki klimatyczne się zmieniają i jednego roku będzie sucho, jak pieprz, a innego zaleje Ci dom aż po strop. Trochę koloryzuję, że mam nadzieję, że Ci to co nieco uzmysłowi. Jeśli wg danych uśrednionych wychodzi Ci konkretna ilość wody, to sprawdź, czy Twój grunt przyjmie taką ilość w odpowiedniej jednostce czasu (przyjmuje się na osobnika dorosłego zużycie dzienne w granicach 150l). Znasz liczebność swojego ogniska domowego, więc łatwo policzyć ile wody Ci dziennie napłynie. Prosta matematyka  :wink:  Oblicz, dodaj jakiś margines, uwzględnij dopływ wody deszczowej i będziesz miał informacje niezbędne do dalszego planowania  :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Ok dziękuję, tak też mi się wydawało  :smile:  Do spłuczek tego nie wykorzystam bo nie mam tak przygotowanej instalacji. 
Przy ostatnim deszczu spadło 15 l/m2 ale padało tylko godzinę. pozdr adam

----------


## owp

Czy z POŚ biologicznej może śmierdzieć ? Jeśli tak, to czy z dachu, czy z samej oczyszczalni ? Niektóre firmy twierdzą, ze nie trzeba odpowietrzenia na dachu, czy to prawda i czy warto je robić nawet jak nie trzeba ?

----------


## Martinezio

No cóż - to jest oczyszczalnia, która składa się z dwóch komponentów: ostadnika wstępnego, oraz reaktora biologicznego. Mówię oczywiście o oczyszczalniach biologicznych. W oczyszczalniach rozsączalnikowych nie ma reaktora - doczyszczenie odbywa się w rozsączalniku drenażowym.

Jeśli oczyszczalnia jest użytkowana w 100% zgodnie z jej DTR-ką i regularnie stosowane są odpowiednie bakterie, to nie powinno nic wonieć. Oczywiście sprawna wentylacja jest wskazana, gdyż jednym z produktów ubocznych może być metan (nie powinien, ale w praktyce różnie z tym bywa), którego lepiej odprowadzić gdzieś na zewnątrz bezpiecznie. Sposób odpowietrzenia zależy dużo od konstrukcji oczyszczalni. Jeśli zatem producent stwierdza, że wentylacja nie musi być wyprowadzona, to zapewne tak jest  :wink: 
Jednakże z doświadczenia własnego powiem tak: tak, czasami z oczyszczalni potrafi zajechać smrodkiem (nie ma tragedii, ale jednak). Wentylacja wyprowadzona na dach pozwoli rozproszyć te ew. zapaszki w strefie, w której nie ma ludzi.
Natomiast wybór należy do Ciebie, bo taką wentylację trzeba przewidzieć już na etapie budowy domu, bo to dodatkowa rura fi100 (nie dawaj się namawiać na wentylację mniejszymi przekrojami).

----------


## owp

Dzięki za odpowiedź. A co w wypadku, gdy do oczyszczalni są podłączone 2 domy - w każdym się robi odpowietrznik ?

----------


## Martinezio

W zasadzie tak, bo ten odpowietrznik jednocześnie może być napowietrznikiem kanalizy - główny ciąg kanalizacyjny robi za odpowietrzenie osadnika wstępnego, a odpowietrzenie reaktora robi się przy oczyszczalni. Zobacz, co Ci zaoferuje Twój dostawca i przemyśl rozwiązanie, lub skonsultuj się z jakimś specjalistą w dziedzinie ścieków i oczyszczalni  :wink:  Jam jest tylko użyszkodnikiem.

----------


## owp

A ile płaciliście za montaż ?
czy 1800 za robociznę to dużo ? Montaż standardowy - bez 'udziwnień'  :smile: 
całość z materiałem - 4200zł (w tym studnia chłonna), bez żwiru i piasku

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... Powiem tak - tanio macie  :wink:  U mnie za całość wyszło prawie 11 koła  :wink: 
To na pewno biologiczna? Czy może drenażowa?

----------


## gabba

Czy jest jakieś kompendium (poza tym forum  :yes: ) , z którego dowiem się *na jakie elementy zwracać uwagę przy wyborze oczyszczalni biologiczne*j?
A może w punktach ???

----------


## ziuta62

Jeszcze nie przeprowadzałam badań geologicznych,ale z rozmów z sąsiadami na działce jest kamień,skała i glina. Jaką oczyszczalnie mogę planować? Dzięki i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Matilde1

> A ile płaciliście za montaż ?
> czy 1800 za robociznę to dużo ? Montaż standardowy - bez 'udziwnień' 
> całość z materiałem - 4200zł (w tym studnia chłonna), bez żwiru i piasku


W moich ofertach ceny wyglądają podobnie. Mowa oczywiście o samej cenie robocizny a nie oczyszczalni.

----------


## desmear

> Jeszcze nie przeprowadzałam badań geologicznych,ale z rozmów z sąsiadami na działce jest kamień,skała i glina. Jaką oczyszczalnie mogę planować? Dzięki i pozdrawiam!


żadną. kup szambo bezodpływowe.

----------


## owp

No tak - źle to ująłem - pisząc wszystko miałem na myśli robocizne plus materiały bez samej oczyszczalni. 
Tak się zastanawiam, jeśli żwir, piasek i koparka (w innej ofercie) jest po mojej stronie, to co wchodzi w montaż - położenie rurek w gotowym wykopie i uruchomienie oczyszczalni ?

----------


## Matilde1

> No tak - źle to ująłem - pisząc wszystko miałem na myśli robocizne plus materiały bez samej oczyszczalni. 
> Tak się zastanawiam, jeśli żwir, piasek i koparka (w innej ofercie) jest po mojej stronie, to co wchodzi w montaż - położenie rurek w gotowym wykopie i uruchomienie oczyszczalni ?


No właśnie zdaje się że na tym polega cały montaż, wsadzenie do wykopu, połączenie rurą dopływu i odpływu, zasypanie, uruchomienie, instalacja skrzynki, nie wiem czy coś jeszcze.
Oferty mam na robociznę około 1500-2000 zł z dojazdem, bez rur najczęściej. Jedna firma przebiła inne oferty wołając za powyższe działania 4 tysiące  :roll eyes: .

----------


## Greg128

Witam,

Zastanawiam sie nad zakupem POS Traidenisa. Czy ktos uzytkuje oczyszczalnie Traidenis NV1 i moglby podzielic sie wrazeniami z jakosci jej pracy. Jak wyglada sprawa jej obslugi (jak czesto przeglady, wybieranie osadu) i koszty jej eksploatacji?

Dziekuje
Greg

----------


## owp

A czy ktoś ma EKO-SUM BIO HERO?
Jakoś mało jest informacji o POŚ, nie wiadomo czy lepiej wydać więcej za 'porządną', czy droższe to tylko marketing...

----------


## Pietro Muratore

Witam.
Czy ktoś może wie jaki jest udział w rynku poszczególnych producentów POŚ?

----------


## Beja

> Witam.
> Czy ktoś może wie jaki jest udział w rynku poszczególnych producentów POŚ?


U nas są dwa rynki - przetargów publicznych i sprzedaży indywidualnej. Niektóre firmy nastawiły się prawie wyłącznie na przetargi i sprzedają rocznie tysiące sztuk.

----------


## bos60

Bezdrenażowe... Więc biologiczne!
Poszukujecie oczyszczalni, w której dzięki temu, że doprowadzana jest energia elektryczna gwarantowany jest tlen niezbędny do tlenowego (biologicznego) rozkładu ścieku. Tlen niezbędny jest dla bakterii, które żyjąc redukują (zjadają) substancje organiczne zawarte w ściekach. Tlen może być dostarczany poprzez technologie tradycyjne (napowietrzanie) lub bardziej nowoczesne (silnik). Pierwsze rozwiązanie jest tańsze, ale za to wymagające większych nakładów eksploatacyjnych oraz po 5 latach musisz się liczyć z remontem kapitalnym (żywotność sprężarek i dyfuzorów to właśnie okres ok. 5 lat). Drugie, choć droższe, wymaga mniejszych nakładów podczas okresu użytkowania. Dodatkowo drugie rozwiązanie jest mniej "wyczuwalne" dla środowiska, czyli i Ciebie (głośność, zapach). 
Pozdrowienia

----------


## bajcik

POŚ bezdrenażowa może też być gruntowo-korzenna

----------


## niedowiarek

> POŚ bezdrenażowa może też być gruntowo-korzenna


Spotkałem się z przyprawami korzennymi. Słyszałem też o gminie Korzenna. Ale oczyszczalnie gruntowo-korzenne? To te montowane w gruntach w/w gminy?

----------


## bajcik

nazw jest kilka: roślinna, hydrobotaniczna, korzeniowa, trzcinowa itd

http://www.zb.eco.pl/bzb/22/
http://www.carpathians.pl/przewodnik.pdf
http://www.przydomowe-oczyszczalnie....e/przekroj.jpg
http://www.ekofil.pl/Oczyszczalnie_roslinne.html
http://www.re-natura.pl/oczyszczalnie.php
http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/te...nno-wodna,3315
http://forumogrodnicze.info/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7495

----------


## niedowiarek

> nazw jest kilka: roślinna, hydrobotaniczna, korzeniowa, trzcinowa itd
> 
> http://www.zb.eco.pl/bzb/22/
> http://www.carpathians.pl/przewodnik.pdf
> http://www.przydomowe-oczyszczalnie....e/przekroj.jpg
> http://www.ekofil.pl/Oczyszczalnie_roslinne.html
> http://www.re-natura.pl/oczyszczalnie.php
> http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/te...nno-wodna,3315
> http://forumogrodnicze.info/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7495


Dorzuciłbym jeszcze hydroponiczną. Ale "korzennej" nie znalazłem.

----------


## Martinezio

U mnie korzenna jest zwykle w okresie przedświątecznym, gdy jest zmywanych sporo naczyń po cieście piernikowym  :big grin:

----------


## niedowiarek

> U mnie korzenna jest zwykle w okresie przedświątecznym, gdy jest zmywanych sporo naczyń po cieście piernikowym


 :big grin:  A grzańca nie lubisz?

----------


## Martinezio

Nie bardzo. Pierników zresztą też...  :big tongue:

----------


## firewall

Ja tam bym chętnie dał zrobić u siebie korzenną. Przynajmniej ładnie by wokół pachniało :yes:

----------

